# Azad Kashmir



## GHOST RIDER

*Starting this thread to share pic from Azad Kashmir
Avoid fights,trolling etc
only pics*


*Location*






*Capital : Muzaffarabad
Largest city :	Mirpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Android

I thought Gilgit and Balistan were also part of it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*A view of Dhani Baqalan on Muzaffarabad- Chikar Road *







*Panoramic view of a flowery slope along Haji Pir - Aliabad Road in District Haveli AJK *

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Shot taken on the way to Bagh via Dhirkot, AJK *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Hajira City*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Android

It is rightly said that kashmir is heaven on earth i am surely going to visit indian Kashmir this summer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eik_pagall

Voldemort said:


> I thought Gilgit and Balistan were also part of it


Yeah
GB been part of AJ&K but now it's changed
Officially it has been with PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Chakaar Lake *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## farhan_9909

The most beautiful place in azad Kashmir
Tao Butt

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Mangla Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Neelum Valley *

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Kail Valley *







*Karimabad Neelum Valley *

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Free Soul

Nice Pics, breathtakingly beautiful keep em coming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Nilfari AJK *








*Sare Lake AJK *













*AJK *

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## aks18

Mangla Lake From Boat CLub

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fd24

Truly awesome pics. Keep them coming. My mums aunt sadly passed away in Neelum valley today - these pics tell me what a fantastic place she was blessed in living in. 
Thanks for sharing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*House on top of hill in AJK *










*Banjosa Lake AJK *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Leepa Valley AJK *









*Arang Kail AJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Banjosa Lake AJK *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Neelum Valley AJK Alpine Flowers, Saral Lake *









*Ratti Gali Jheel Neelum Valley AJK *









*Peer Toli AJK *









*Minimarg *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Neelum Valley *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Shounter Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Lush Green Rice fields in Jhelum Valley, near Ghari Dupatta, District Muzaffarabad AJK. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Pir Chinasi, District Muzaffarabad AJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Muzaffarabad - Capital of AJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Doctor09

thanks for all these beautiful pics of my land . Kashmir is a masterpiece of nature

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Doctor09

*My City Mirpur*









---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

A Govt Rest house in Neelam Valley, AJK






AJK Assembly Secretariat Muzaffarabad







AJK University which collapsed in Oct-2005 earthquake now re-built.







A bridge on Jehlum River near Muzaffarabad







Shiekh Zayed Hospital in Rawalakot (Poonch)







Muree Express way heading towards Muzaffarabad







Rawalkot - Poonch AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Monument of Basharat Shaheed mirpur AJK






mirpur ajk






mirpur ajk







Rawalakot







Masjid in Mirpur







Mirpur, Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir







Azad Kashmir







Mirpur, Azad Kashmir







Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------






Muzaffararabad, Azad Kashmir







Rawalakot Turkey College for Girls Azad Kashmir







Rawalakot Hospital, Azad Kashmir






Rawalakot, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Rawalakot





Mirpur





























University of Muzaffarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Omar1984

Quaid e Azam Stadium, Mirpur Azad Kashmir








P.C MUZAFFARABAD AZAD KASHMIR








Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah in Srinagar (although Srinagar is not part of Azad Kashmir yet, it is part of Kashmir region).

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## W.11

piece of heaven havent see such lush green place in other pakistan

but as always i love karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Neelum River*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Voldemort said:


> It is rightly said that kashmir is heaven on earth i am surely going to visit indian Kashmir this summer


You haven't visited Kashmir so far?? I can't believe it! Are you from mars?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Muzzafrabad airport*





*A Bridge*






*Bridge under construction Muzzafrabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Few time ago it was quite unsafe to travel there but thanks to our armed forces those the situation is suitable for travelling now


----------



## fd24

These are wonderful pictures of my homeland - great to see the construction after the earthquake in Muzzafarabad. Look forward in seeing it in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Neelum River valley, AJK, Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Voldemort said:


> Few time ago it was quite unsafe to travel there but thanks to our armed forces those the situation is suitable for travelling now



I recently spent 2 weeks there in Srinagar.. Had gone there as a part of a team from my company for closing a deal with J&K govt for opening a BPO/ITO center . We should be operational in 8 months with a capacity of over 2000 seats.. As a Kashmiri born Punjabi, was thrilled with the improvements of last 5-6 years.. Almost back to normal .. atleast in the urban locations..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xTra

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eik_pagall

Superb Pics
Keep posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Wooden houses in Jagran river valley, AJK, Kashmir*









*Timber house with many rooms in Jagran River valley, AJK, Kashmir*









*Timber homestead with a woodpile for winter heating at Kundalshai village, AJK, Kashmir*









*Timber houses up in the tree line, Kundalshai village, AJK, Kashmir*









*Green roofed masjid in Kundalshai village, AJK, Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Timber homesteads in Cutton village, AJK, Kashmir*









*Bailey bridge over Jagran river at Cutton village where these huts have stilts in the river, AJK, Kashmir*









*Timber homestead with owner enjoy their balcony, near Cutton village, AJK, Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*A small village high up in the Jagran valley, AJK, Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Neelum Valley








Kotil Twin Falls, in Gulpur AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Masjid in Dadyal, Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Dadyal, Azad Jammu and Kashmir







Jhelum River, Muzaffarabad, the capital of Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Newly constructed District Headquarter Complex, Muzaffarabad. 


















Newly constructed Govt Girls Degree College Khrick, Rawalakot Azad Kashmir. It was badly affected in 2005 earthquake








Sheikh Khalifa Bin Ziad Hospital | Rawalakot Azad Kashmir









Supreme Court AJK building - Muzaffarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Good news for Azad Jammu and Kashmir:

*Gilani lays foundation stone of 3-km long bridge	* 

MIRPUR (AJK) Mar 12 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani Monday laid the foundation stone for the Meran Shah Bridge that would lessen the distance by 21 km between Mirpur and Islamgarh. The 3 km long bridge across the Mangla reservoir would cost Rs 4.2 billion and would have two km long approach roads on either sides. The project scheduled to be completed in May 2013, would reduce the 28-kilometer distance between Mirpur and Islamgarh to 7 kilometers. Prime Minister Gilani was accompanied by Minister for Information and Broadcasting Firdous Ashiq Awan, Minister for Kashmir Affairs Manzoor Ahmed Wattoo, President AJK Sardar Muhammad Yaqoob Khan and Prime Minister AJK Ch Abdul Majeed.


Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gilani lays foundation stone of 3-km long bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Banjusa Lake, Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Kotli, Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Tao Butt, Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

lovely pics, AZAD KASHMIR is very beautiful and very peaceful area of PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## glitteringstar

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> lovely pics, AZAD KASHMIR is very beautiful and very peaceful area of PAKISTAN.


indeed beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Pics of Arang Kel taken from this set Azad Kashmir - a set on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## glitteringstar

Pics taken from Valley Trackers (however i dont know exactly who were the actual photographers)Kutton Valley




Halmat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

PC Muzaffarabad, Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Indeed natural beauty...


----------



## SamranAli

beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Omar1984 said:


>



Fond memories of this bridge!!!!

The water form the spillway of Mangla dam goes under this bridge.

It links Mirpur and Mangla.

Forget about UK< am gonna get a summer home built in Kashmir!!!

CMH Muzzaffarabad is also a good building.

Kulchas are also very famous of Muzzafarabad!

Used to go in the morning and get them fresh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Cham waterfalls AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

*Environmental protection: Report on AJK&#8217;s forest management completed*





Study to help form strategies for sustainable protection, conservation.


PESHAWAR: To find out workable solutions to the effect of climate change on the forests of Azad Jummu and Kashmir (AJK), a comprehensive third-party evaluation of AJK&#8217;s forest management interventions has been completed.

The study, completed by Pakistan Forest Institute (PFI) Peshawar, will help to effectively plan and formulate strategies for sustainable conservation, protection and development of forests in the region.

According to an official of PFI, the institute has also launched a project to determine the range of water stress survival of different trees to determine the best choice of trees for plantation in the region. The project was originally launched to identify problems pertaining to increasing threat of water shortage in the region, the official said.

Additionally, PFI has completed a study to determine the climatic change scenario in Pakistan&#8217;s various ecological zones and its impact on forest resources. The study is the first professional attempt to find out a workable solution to climate change and global warming in Pakistan. Moreover, a mapping exercise has been undertaken to monitor forests cover in all districts of the country with the help of geographic information systems and remote sensing technology.

These projects will help provide valuable information about the national forest cover and land use pattern over time, the PFI official said.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 3rd, 2012. 


Environmental protection: Report on AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Tao But, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Thandali in Jhelum Valley - Muzaffarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Omar1984 said:


>



Very beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Anti-clockwise from Top Kotli, Azad Kashmir .. Banjosa Lake .. Mangla Dam Lake, Mirpur .. Toli Pir .. Mirpur City, Azad Kashmir






Kotli







Toli Pir, Rawalakot







Toli Pir, Rawalakot, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Banjosa, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

eik_pagall said:


> Yeah
> GB been part of AJ&K but now it's changed
> Officially it has been with PAKISTAN


 
Actually no. G/B were formally known as FANA (*Federally* administrated northern areas). Azad Kashmir has always been separate from G/B.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Banjosa Lake







Muzaffarabad







Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Omar1984

Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## russellpeters

Omar1984 said:


>



can you translate whats written below the stone structure ?


----------



## Omar1984

Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Toli Pir, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Toli Pir, Azad Kashmir
























Taobut, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Taobut, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Taobut, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Taobut, Azad Kashmir


----------



## Omar1984

Chitta Katha Lake, Azad Kashmir







Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Man i hope to visit this place soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Chitta Khatta Lake, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

PC Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir 












Muzaffarabad







Muzaffarabad







Neelum Valley






















Waterfall near Muzaffarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

cb4 said:


> Man i hope to visit this place soon.



Azad Kashmir needs more hotels and more tourist advertisement so Pakistanis know that they have more a beautiful place than Switzerland inside their own country.

Azad Kashmir, Gilgit-Baltistan, and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have amazing places that not many people know about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

russellpeters said:


> can you translate whats written below the stone structure ?



Well it isn't the exact translation but it means something like this.

"At a distance of 136 km from Muzaffarabad there is the most beautiful, historic and important tourist point of Azad Kashmir known as Sharda. At a height of 1981 meters the Neelum river flows near it increasing it's beauty. It takes about six hours to reach Sharda from Muzaffarabd. There are three important and beautiful peaks around Sharda. Sharda is also a historic place and there was also used to be Buddhist university here. People from far away used to come to this place for education. There are also signs of Dogra and Buddhist era at this place. It is an important place for researchers interested in history. Along with Shadra there are other important tourist spots near to Sharda like Kel valley etc. There are rest houses and hostels for tourists here. To go to Sharda you would have to do booking from tourism dept of AJK govt in Muzaffarabad".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Sharda, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Well it is good that AJK has very much recovered from the disastrous earthquake of 2005. Good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Areesh said:


> Well it isn't the exact translation but it means something like this.
> 
> "At a distance of 136 km from Muzaffarabad there is the most beautiful, historic and important tourist point of Azad Kashmir known as Sharda. At a height of 1981 meters the Neelum river flows near it increasing it's beauty. It takes about six hours to reach Sharda from Muzaffarabd. There are three important and beautiful peaks around Sharda. Sharda is also a historic place and there was also used to be Buddhist university here. People from far away used to come to this place for education. There are also signs of Dogra and Buddhist era at this place. It is an important place for researchers interested in history. Along with Shadra there are other important tourist spots near to Sharda like Kel valley etc. There are rest houses and hostels for tourists here. To go to Sharda you would have to do booking from tourism dept of AJK govt in Muzaffarabad".



2000 year old Sharda Fort in Sharda, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gowthamraj

mind blowing  
is indians allowed to visit azad kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

gowthamraj said:


> mind blowing
> is indians allowed to visit azad kashmir



Bhai mujhe udher keh Kashmir ka visa dei deeei apne baaap daadaoon keeey kabreeein hee deeekh lunnn ga ! Phir tou beshak AJK mein permanently shift ho jain !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eik_pagall

gowthamraj said:


> mind blowing
> is indians allowed to visit azad kashmir


 Indians are allowed to visit AJ&K with a Valid Visa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gowthamraj

Armstrong said:


> Bhai mujhe udher keh Kashmir ka visa dei deeei apne baaap daadaoon keeey kabreeein hee deeekh lunnn ga ! Phir tou beshak AJK mein permanently shift ho jain !


 
No hindi and urdu please:/

Tamil or english welcomed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

Areesh said:


> Well it isn't the exact translation but it means something like this.
> 
> "At a distance of 136 km from Muzaffarabad there is the most beautiful, historic and important tourist point of Azad Kashmir known as Sharda. At a height of 1981 meters the Neelum river flows near it increasing it's beauty. It takes about six hours to reach Sharda from Muzaffarabd. There are three important and beautiful peaks around Sharda. Sharda is also a historic place and there was also used to be Buddhist university here. People from far away used to come to this place for education. There are also signs of Dogra and Buddhist era at this place. It is an important place for researchers interested in history. Along with Shadra there are other important tourist spots near to Sharda like Kel valley etc. There are rest houses and hostels for tourists here. To go to Sharda you would have to do booking from tourism dept of AJK govt in Muzaffarabad".




thank you for posting the translation. i am very happy to see the pictures because its the ancestral hometown of my fathers family. my great grandfather migrated from there to Srinagar in 1930. nice to the pictures again...

it is also the place where Shankaracharya the First was recognised as Jagadguru. There is also a buddhist monastery there. It is the birthplace of the Sharda script, and the Gurumukhi script...



Omar1984 said:


> 2000 year old Sharda Fort in Sharda, Azad Kashmir



the Fort contains a very grand temple to the Goddess of Learning , Saraswati. I had a painting of the place in my house..

Temple to Sharda/Saraswati.






Built in a simple, pahadi style, using sheer blocks of stone. At least 1200 years old, as it was there when the Shankaracharya came knocking. Probably much older. Last repaired by Maharaja Gulab Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doctor09

Omar1984 said:


> Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir


I am going to visit Neelum valley next month , Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Doctor09 said:


> I am going to visit Neelum valley next month , Inshallah



*LUUCCKYYY You..........*


----------



## Farah Sohail

Woww!!! Breathtakingly beautiful.....I am planning to visit Muzaffarabad this June... I hope, our plan gets finalised...

Can anyone tell...how far is Neelum valley from Muzaffarabad? How much time it takes..to reach Neelum valley from Muzaffarabd?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Farah Sohail said:


> Woww!!! Breathtakingly beautiful.....I am planning to visit Muzaffarabad this June... I hope, our plan gets finalised...
> 
> Can anyone tell...how far is Neelum valley from Muzaffarabad? How much time it takes..to reach Neelum valley from Muzaffarabd?



Its not that far, a day's drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Farah Sohail said:


> Woww!!! Breathtakingly beautiful.....I am planning to visit Muzaffarabad this June... I hope, our plan gets finalised...
> 
> Can anyone tell...how far is Neelum valley from Muzaffarabad? How much time it takes..to reach Neelum valley from Muzaffarabd?


 
June is the perfect time to visit Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan.

Neelum Valley is about a 6 hour drive from Muzaffarabad. Azad Kashmir looks small in the map, but in reality it is huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farah Sohail

Omar1984 said:


> June is the perfect time to visit Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan.
> 
> Neelum Valley is about a 6 hour drive from Muzaffarabad. Azad Kashmir looks small in the map, but in reality it is huge.



Thanks..
I have heard tht in June, weather in Gilgit Baltistan in summer is tooo hot? is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Farah Sohail said:


> Thanks..
> I have heard tht in June, weather in Gilgit Baltistan in summer is tooo hot? is it true?



I do not think Northern Pakistan is too hot in summer.

Climate

The climate of Gilgit&#8211;Baltistan varies from region to region, surrounding mountain ranges creates sharp variations in weather. The eastern part has the moist zone of the western Himalayas, but going toward Karakoram and Hindu Kush the climate dries considerably.[18]
There are towns like Gilgit and Chilas that are very hot during the day in summer, yet cold at night, and valleys like Astore, Khaplu, Yasin, Hunza, and Nagar where the temperatures are cold even in summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

As Omar has said it really depends on the area your visiting up there. Beyond KPK and AJK the mountains get seriously high which is a major barrier for rain clouds to reach those places and hence the alpine forests and the grassy green slopes that you see are mostly restricted in the south; Kaghan, Naran, Neelum, etc. Naltar, Astore, Deosai and Fairy Meadows are an exception with smidgets of pine forests and/or grassy slopes around. It can even get hot in Skardu during the summers but its not the kinda hot that we usually imagine. One cluster of clouds can make a hot day turn to freezing.

Honestly there is no best time to go to the North. All the seasons are superbly awesome. If you want to see the valleys green with cool/cold weather go in late March/April. The bush and trees would have recently been coated green, flowers would have started to bloom, you'll see the pink and purple apricot trees blossoming, most of the places will be open to visit and you'll still need some warm clothes to keep you comfortable. Some snow would still be left in valleys like Astore and Naltar. Then May up till August is the most comfortable time to go there. The temperatures are inviting and all the valleys are accessible. The famous valleys of Khaplu, Hushe, Hunza, Skardu, etc. will all be green with barren rocky mountain sides. This is the time you take your parents and kids with you and have picnics in green valleys amongst clear waters of the many lakes with snow capped peaks standing above you. Then comes Autumn; Sept/Oct. If you want to see colors this is the time for you. You'll see every shade of yellow, orange and brown that you can imagine and then some more. The air is a bit moist during this time and cloudy weather is frequent. The winds can get cold during the day and freezing during the night. The whole atmosphere is reminiscent of a fairy tale and the places seem as if out of one of Tolkien's books. There will be splashes of snow on the mountain sides and the peaks would have already started gathering heavy snow. Then comes the season of all seasons, the Winters. There's nothing that compares to the winters when your up there. They valleys are all brown with little to no leaves on the trees. Everything is bone dry and dusty. Temperatures are freezing would be an understatement. The moment you climb above the valleys, 3000 meters and above, breathing becomes a battle. Everything is frozen and I do mean everything. The second snows will start falling around late December and places like Deosai would be completely shut off from the rest of the world for the next three to four months. The sky would look grey-ish from the valleys with mist hanging around. And the mountains become white. You'll see white mountain tops everywhere you. The area around Chillas is a sight to be hold at this time with dry barren almost desert like valleys and mountain sides with snow covered peaks surrounding it from all sides. And If your lucky, like it was in January this year, you could see splashes of snow on the road through out the north, except for the patch from Chillas to Jaghlot (it hardly ever snows there). This is the season when G/B shows its true colors and its true splendor. There's nothing in the world that can match it. These places are hardcore in the truest sense.

ps: The G/B is far from the conventional notion of green mountain slopes and pine forests everywhere. Its a shame that our own people don't really know what it looks like. The sites up there are to be witnessed and cannot be told without gross injustice. The scenery there changes dramatically every hour or two when your on the road, completely contrasted from what you were looking at 30 miles ago. The mountains, the valleys, the fauna and the flora would completely change from before. Clustering all these places inside the brackets of the Hunza, the Skardu or the Gilgit valley would be a serious mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

I remember visiting Murree in July as a kid and people were wearing sweaters. Northern Pakistan is awesome during summer season. Someone was telling me Peshawar and FATA areas are very hot in summer season so it depends where you go in Northern Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Can any one plzz tell how are the roads, from Pindi to Azad Kashmir? How is the journey, if we go by road, from Pindi to Azad KAshmir? Is it dangerous or safe? I am planning to go there, within next 3-4 days.. if the roads r safe, we might ho ahead wth the plan.. So plz if someone could tell me urgently..


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Farah, I assume you mean Muzzafarabad, AK? Well the roads are fine. The only thing is you need to drive with care, there are lots of hairpin bends with very steep valleys. As long as you keep that in mind you should be fine. My uncle actually is a Ex-en in the PWD, AK. He had horrible accident just after the bridge over Jhelum.

Any way have a nice time. The people are peace loving and law abiding compared to Pakistan. So it is lot safer then most of Pakistan. Although people talk about Jihadi's and Kashmir in the same sentance there is hardly any terrorist bombs etc. Sometimes you can get landslides in rainy season but you should be fine. do tell us where abouts you are going and please let us know how it went when you come back.

One thing for sure, you are going to enjoy this trip and don't forget to take a camera with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

Atanz said:


> Farah, I assume you mean Muzzafarabad, AK? Well the roads are fine. *The only thing is you need to drive with care, there are lots of hairpin bends with very steep valleys. As long as you keep that in mind you should be fine. My uncle actually is a Ex-en in the PWD, AK. *He had horrible accident just after the bridge over Jhelum.
> 
> Any way have a nice time. The people are peace loving and law abiding compared to Pakistan. So it is lot safer then most of Pakistan. Although people talk about Jihadi's and Kashmir in the same sentance there is hardly any terrorist bombs etc. Sometimes you can get landslides in rainy season but you should be fine. do tell us where abouts you are going and please let us know how it went when you come back.
> 
> One thing for sure, you are going to enjoy this trip and don't forget to take a camera with you.



Thanks for the reply
@bold..Hmm.. If we compare the steep valleys, here with tht of Kaghan and Naraan, are they more dangerous here in Muzaffarabad? Also v heard tht roads were heavily damaged in earthquake of 2005, so are the roads now properly built now? we are planning to hire a van from Pindi, with a driver, who would most probably be trained in driving in those areas..so it should be fine..... Actually i am really very excited to go there but my Khaala is afraid of steep valleys..but she has been to Kaghan and Naraan, and she could bear with tht...so thts why i asked the comparison..


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Farah, the valleys are no more steeper than Kaghan - you of course realize that Kaghan is not too far from there anyway so it is very similar. Of course how steep they are varies and it depends where you intend to go. Are you just going to Muzzafarabad? the major roads are all fixed by now but I can't comment on the smaller bye-roads.

I would strongly suggest you go up the Neelum Valley although it is very close to the LOC. Yes, it's probably a good idea to hire a driver although if he drives too fast it might be a idea to tell him 'take it easy'.

As long as your don't suffer from acrophobia you should be fine. If you do, avoid being next to the window on the slope side. I have to admit on a very narrow road when you run into one of those stupid overloaded trucks and you have to pass them with inches to spare on the slope side it can be bit 'uncomfortable'.

I am sure your Khaala will enjoy the the thrills and spills - Just don't let her stick her head out of the window on the slope side. 

Enjoy

FACT: Did you know AK has the best literacy rate in Pakistan [ including female ] - Of course excluding urban centres like Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad. Not bad track record and source of pride for a place that was so cut off and underdeveloped in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farah Sohail

Atanz said:


> Farah, the valleys are no more steeper than Kaghan - you of course realize that Kaghan is not too far from there anyway so it is very similar. Of course how steep they are varies and it depends where you intend to go. Are you just going to Muzzafarabad? the major roads are all fixed by now but I can't comment on the smaller bye-roads.
> 
> I would strongly suggest you go up the Neelum Valley although it is very close to the LOC. Yes, it's probably a good idea to hire a driver although if he drives too fast it might be a idea to tell him 'take it easy'.
> 
> As long as your don't suffer from acrophobia you should be fine. If you do, avoid being next to the window on the slope side. I have to admit on a very narrow road when you run into one of those stupid overloaded trucks and you have to pass them with inches to spare on the slope side it can be bit 'uncomfortable'.
> 
> I am sure your Khaala will enjoy the the thrills and spills - Just don't let her stick her head out of the window on the slope side.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> FACT: *Did you know AK has the best literacy rate in Pakistan [ including female ]* - Of course excluding urban centres like Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad. Not bad track record and source of pride for a place that was so cut off and underdeveloped in 1947.



Thank u soo much for a detailed reply..
Yes we plan to go to Muzaffarabad initially, if all goes well..Inshallah... I have seen pictures of Neelum valley, and its breathtakingly beautiful... I am very much tempted to go there..but as someone said here, its still 6 hours drive from Muzaffarabad...so lets see, what others will have to say abt it...if they are interested to go there..but I will personally be more than excited to go there... Hopefully we will go there...

Actually I am going there with my khaala's family.. Our initial plan was to go to Khaanaspur and Nathiagali..but it was I who floated the idea of going to Azad Kashmir, since none of us have been there before, and have seen its pictures.. So most of others, like Khaaloo and my cousins, they are very excited to go there, to Azad Kashmir, but mu Khaala is just a bit nervous abt going there... But I am hopeful, opinion of majority will prevail and Inshallah we will be going there

@bold.. Oh really? It has such a good literacy rate?... Woww...Thts really good..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Farah Sohail said:


> Thank u soo much for a detailed reply..
> Yes we plan to go to Muzaffarabad initially, if all goes well..Inshallah... I have seen pictures of Neelum valley, and its breathtakingly beautiful... I am very much tempted to go there..but as someone said here, its still 6 hours drive from Muzaffarabad...so lets see, what others will have to say abt it...if they are interested to go there..but I will personally be more than excited to go there... Hopefully we will go there...
> 
> Actually I am going there with my khaala's family.. Our initial plan was to go to Khaanaspur and Nathiagali..but it was I who floated the idea of going to Azad Kashmir, since none of us have been there before, and have seen its pictures.. So most of others, like Khaaloo and my cousins, they are very excited to go there, to Azad Kashmir, but mu Khaala is just a bit nervous abt going there... But I am hopeful, opinion of majority will prevail and Inshallah we will be going there
> 
> @bold.. Oh really? It has such a good literacy rate?... Woww...Thts really good..



go for neelum valley  i have plans to visit neelum valley next year  in july i am going to khunjerab pass Pak china border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Farah Sohail said:


> Thank u soo much for a detailed reply..
> Yes we plan to go to Muzaffarabad initially, if all goes well..Inshallah... I have seen pictures of Neelum valley, and its breathtakingly beautiful... I am very much tempted to go there..but as someone said here, its still 6 hours drive from Muzaffarabad...so lets see, what others will have to say abt it...if they are interested to go there..but I will personally be more than excited to go there... Hopefully we will go there...
> 
> Actually I am going there with my khaala's family.. Our initial plan was to go to Khaanaspur and Nathiagali..but it was I who floated the idea of going to Azad Kashmir, since none of us have been there before, and have seen its pictures.. So most of others, like Khaaloo and my cousins, they are very excited to go there, to Azad Kashmir, but mu Khaala is just a bit nervous abt going there... But I am hopeful, opinion of majority will prevail and Inshallah we will be going there
> 
> @bold.. Oh really? It has such a good literacy rate?... Woww...Thts really good..



At the risk of possibly going off topic but yes it is true - Azad Kashmir has the highest literacy rate in Pakistan and same is true across the LOC. Read this article by the late khalid Hasan ( also a refugee from the Valley ) in Daily Times.


Literacy rate in Azad Jammu and Kashmir soars to 78 percent, leaves the rest of Pakistan behind

By Khalid Hasan

WASHINGTON: The high literacy rate in Azad Kashmir, unlike that in Pakistan, where it is only 45 percent, has been attributed in part to the area&#8217;s &#8220;egalitarian&#8221; social structure compared with its &#8220;quasi-feudal&#8221; counterparts found in Pakistan.

According to a new report on Kashmir, issued by the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) and partly covered by this space on Sunday, the literacy rate in *Azad Kashmir is 61 percent, compared with 45 percent in Pakistan*. However, according to Ijaz Nabi, a senior World Bank economist who was present at the release of the report authored by Teresita Schaffer, the literacy rate in Azad Kashmir is actually *78 percent*. Primary school enrolment is 80 percent for boys and 74 percent for girls. However, enrolment rates for higher education are seen to drop sharply, with only 33 percent of boys attending high school and 19 percent of girls doing that. The quality of primary education leaves much to be desired because of lack of facilities and trained teachers. There are few private schools, especially for girls.

The report &#8211; Kashmir: the economics of peace-building &#8211; says the devastation caused by the October earthquake at AJK schools has been &#8220;particularly heartrending&#8221;. There are more women than men in Azad Kashmir, especially in Mirpur and Muzaffarabad districts where they outnumber men: 104 and 106 respectively to 100 men. The report points out that AJK is not a prosperous area, the annual per capita income being $184, just 40 percent of the figure for Pakistan. Thirty-eight percent of the population is malnourished and, according to one survey, 35 percent of the population is infected with diarrhoea or dysentery. Only 35 percent of Azad Kashmiris have access to clean drinking water. The unemployment rate is between 25 and 50 percent of the economically active population, with Mirpur having the lowest figure at 25.5 percent and Sudhonoti the highest at 52.3 percent. The report finds these figures &#8220;staggeringly high, compared with Pakistan where the highest rate is 14 percent (in the NWFP). AJK is heavily dependent on remittances from abroad, which results in poverty levels going up or down depending on the economic conditions in the country from where remittances are sent.&#8221;

The report found the quality of medial care in AJK &#8220;poor&#8221;. In 2002, there were about 1,500 hospital beds, a ratio of about 2,000 persons per bed. The number of people per physician is about 6,000, about four times the comparable figure for Pakistan. The area around Mirpur has for long been a recruiting ground for the Pakistan Army, while other young men go abroad in search of employment. One estimate indicates that 44 percent of non-farm income &#8211; or 13.2 percent of all AJK income &#8211; comes through remittances. The 1998 census placed the total population of AJK at 2.9 million with an estimated growth rate of 2.3 percent annually. The average population density in 219 persons per square km. Eighty-eight percent of the population is rural and overwhelmingly dependent on agriculture, though the land is not particularly fertile. Seasonal migration to Pakistan is common. Nearly 47 percent of the urban population is located in Mirpur and Muzaffarabad. In urban areas, about 41 percent of the labour force is self-employed, with 28 percent in government service and 22 percent in private employment. Some 59 percent of urban homes have a direct connection to piped water, compared with 25 percent in rural areas.

The report points out that AJK has the potential to generate 5,000 MW of hydroelectric power. The expansion of the Mangla Dam, which produces 1,000 MW of power, at a cost of Rs 62 billion is the only major dam-building project currently in hand, but several others are on the drawing board, all of them &#8220;bitterly controversial&#8221;. The raising of the Mangla Dam by 30 feet will submerge an additional 15,780 acres of land and displace 44,000 people from 8,000 homes. Each displaced family will be paid Rs 300,000 plus 110 percent of the market value of the house it has lost. A new city and smaller towns are also to be built. According to the report, &#8220;This follows the pattern established during the building of the original dam, but memories over mishandling of the earlier compensation package are still vivid.&#8221; The expansion is due to be completed in 2007.

According to the CSIS report, funded by Kashmiri-American millionaire Farooq Kathwari, &#8220;The people who have benefited most from the current situation in AJK are those who have risen to the top on the local political scene. A Kashmir settlement that resulted in AJK&#8217;s full integration into Pakistan &#8211; regardless of how the rest of Kashmir was dealt with &#8211; would certainly leave them with less of a claim to local power. Entrepreneurs who have made money facilitating movements of militants are also &#8216;winners&#8217; under the current set up. On the other hand, a more normal relationship across the Line of Control, even if it stopped short of a full settlement, would open up opportunities for entrepreneurs from both AJK and Pakistan, through expanded trade and tourism. Refugees and displaced people would also be major beneficiaries of an easing of tensions, especially if it led to a revival of the economy and the opportunity for private-sector employment. A final group would gain from normalisation of economic and social relations, and even more from a peace settlement: divided families.&#8221; 

Referring to the newly-begun bus service between the two Kashmirs, the report says, &#8220;Kashmiris are only beginning to think about how much more gratifying a broader array of contacts would be. This suggests that the time is ripe for the kinds of economic initiatives set forth in this report &#8211; and hopefully for moving beyond them to a genuine settlement.&#8221;

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

And quote _"*Kashmiris are a politically conscious people with overall literacy rate far higher than that of India and Pakistan"*_

FDL - AP Archives: "Advantages of Independent Jammu-Kashmir"

And tell your Khaala she will be safer in Muzzafarabad than in Karachi. Yes, because the roads are so twisty and the continous up a hill and down a hill even small distances can take hours. Yes, I would strongly suggest like AKS said that you go to Neelum Valley. You don't have to go along the entire length.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

More of Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir thanks to aks18 for posting these beautiful pictures in the following thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...6890-neelum-valley-azad-kashmir-pakistan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Leepa valley, Azad Kashmir








Toli Pir, District Poonch, Azad Kashmir







Machiara National Park, Azad Kashmir







Machiara National Park, Azad Kashmir







Machiara National Park, Azad Kashmir







View of Makra Peak (12,229 ft above sea level) from Pir Chinasi Top, of Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir







Machiara National Park, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Omar1984

Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Are you sure this is not heaven?**Mashaallah*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

great thread with delicious pictures


@ Ghost Rider and others who posted pictures of Azad Kashmir-- thanks and do keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Bagh, Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Meengla

Wow! Never thought so many beautiful places could be crammed into a land (AJK) which looks so tiny on maps.
Thank you all for sharing.

Question: With Neelum Valley so close to LOC, can one see the border posts/bunkers of the Indian side? Are their still occasional shelling across the border?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Meengla said:


> Wow! Never thought so many beautiful places could be crammed into a land (AJK) which looks so tiny on maps.
> Thank you all for sharing.
> 
> Question: With Neelum Valley so close to LOC, can one see the border posts/bunkers of the Indian side? Are their still occasional shelling across the border?



Yup there are spots where at times shelling goes on for days, these places are usually right besides the LOC. Its a real nuisance for the locals there. There are places where you'll be driving down a road besides a river and the mountain on the other side of the river would have Indian posts on it (Separated families regularly meet at these river banks from both the sides). But they are usually hidden and on the opposite face of the mountain. That said, there are a lot more places where you can leave the sound of cannon fire behind and just get lost in the surroundings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Shahrah -e- Quaid-e-Azam, Muzaffarabad AJK ( Himalyan grona )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dabong1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabong1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabong1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

Just Awesome!

Heaven on Earth. 

Stunning, Beautiful. I hope I one day can travel to Kashmir too.


----------



## Alpha1

Pboy said:


> Just Awesome!
> 
> Heaven on Earth.
> 
> Stunning, Beautiful. I hope I one day can travel to Kashmir too.


never been there? 

btw i had been in muzzafrabad for 2years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Shounter Lake , Shounter Valley one of the most beautiful Valley i have ever seen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Shot taken on the way to Bagh via Dhirkot, AJK *



In Dhirkot lies my village

Its the most beautiful i have been.



Android said:


> It is rightly said that kashmir is heaven on earth i am surely going to visit indian Kashmir this summer


and Azad Kashmir is more beautful and G-B is by far supreme.



Android said:


> It is rightly said that kashmir is heaven on earth i am surely going to visit indian Kashmir this summer


and Azad Kashmir is more beautiful and G-B is by far supreme.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Farah Sohail said:


> Can any one plzz tell how are the roads, from Pindi to Azad Kashmir? How is the journey, if we go by road, from Pindi to Azad KAshmir? Is it dangerous or safe? I am planning to go there, within next 3-4 days.. if the roads r safe, we might ho ahead wth the plan.. So plz if someone could tell me urgently..



Generally take 5 hrs. and if in local van then as rough they drive the make u reach there in 3 and half hrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

azad kashmir and kaghan valley are one of the most safest place in pakistan for tourism @Farah Sohail i am just back from kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Off too Muzafarabad AJK via Attar Shesha Mansehra Kpk

all images i am sharing belong to me






River Kunhar At Garhi Habib Ullah while going towards Azad jammu Kashmir .






Dhanni Waterfall, Nosehri, Azad Jammu Kashmir Near Neelum Jehlum Hydro Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aks18

Kutton Jagran Valley , Azad Jammu Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slayer786

aks18 said:


> Kutton Jagran Valley , Azad Jammu Kashmir



I have never been to Azad Kashmir, but looking at the breath taking photos, I will go there next time when I visit the North of the country. 

Sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

i have seen the Heaven believe me  

Sounter Valley , Azad Jammu Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

Omar1984 said:


> Toli Pir, District Poonch, Azad Kashmir



Unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Road To Heaven Road To Shounter Valley The only Sun rays spot over a Plain area on Mountain rest of area was under the shades of Clouds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

tharkibuddha said:


> how beautiful is our ancestor's land ! one day we will reclaim you back dear mother land, insaallah.



but the people living here wants the land which you occupied , if you dont believe it then must visit this place  you will feel ashamed then that why you occupied their land forcefully .






 another pic from Azad Jammu Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

and this is the grave of one of the son of this soil who gave his life for his country PAKISTAN  at Saichin Giari Sector he is burried in his Village at Shounter Valley



SarthakGanguly said:


> Your idea of Kashmir is that of an Islamic Dar ul Islam. That is the unshakable basis on which all your assumptions are based upon. But I for example will disagree. So would the majority of Kashir. Not counting 'Azad Kashmir' of course



you know what i first time visited AZAD KASHMIR and met their people they want to behead you indians who occupied their beloved land they are very much happy with pakistanis  and you know when we roamed around the vallies locals chanted slogans of Kashmir banay ga PAKISTAN 







Bright Sunny Day At Sharda Neelum Valley after heavy rain fall ..

I really loved the Hospitality of Kashmiri's i will visit this place once again INSHA ALLAH after EID i am in love with Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aks18

Hari Parbat Hidden in Clouds at Shounter Valley , Azad Jammu Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Jungibaaz @Aeronaut @nuclearpak

Please remove/ban these indian members for their unnecessary posts.


----------



## Jungibaaz

*Stay on topic! *


----------



## SarthakGanguly

If I can read the topic is on 'Azad Kashmir'. So I don't get your point. Kindly clarify.


Jungibaaz said:


> *Stay on topic! *


----------



## Jungibaaz

SarthakGanguly said:


> If I can read the topic is on 'Azad Kashmir'. So I don't get your point. Kindly clarify.



Yes, the thread name is 'Azad Kashmir'.

But the section it is posted in is 'Pakistan tourism'. 
As such, the discussions are related to places, sights and scenery. I'm sure you can see all the Pakistani members posting pictures.

So stay on topic or infractions will follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Road to Heaven Road To Shounter Valley Azad Jammu And Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauvunist

Tobat Azad Kashmir...







Bhanjuza lake,neelam valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Farah Sohail said:


> Woww!!! Breathtakingly beautiful.....I am planning to visit Muzaffarabad this June... I hope, our plan gets finalised...
> 
> Can anyone tell...how far is Neelum valley from Muzaffarabad? How much time it takes..to reach Neelum valley from Muzaffarabd?


so how was your trip?



chauvunist said:


> Tobat Azad Kashmir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhanjuza lake,neelam valley...



The name is Banjosa Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

chauvunist said:


> Tobat Azad Kashmir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhanjuza lake,neelam valley...



banjosa lake is not in neelum valley its in Rawalakot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Yar @aks18, hows Bagh? Been a very long time. Last I heard it still hadn't recovered from the quake.


----------



## aks18

krash said:


> Yar @aks18, hows Bagh? Been a very long time. Last I heard it still hadn't recovered from the quake.




never been to Bagh it was my first trip to azad kashmir that to of Neelum valley , will visit rest of area some day INSHA ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Trek Of Ratti Galli Lake






Lasdana, Bagh






Keran Tourist Resort






Neelum valley


















Leepa Valley






between Taobutt & Kel, Neelum Valley






Arang Kel, Neelam Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Janwai






Sardari, Neelum Valley






Saran, Peer Chanasi






Tolipeer Meadows , Rawalakot






Taobut






Forests of Aliabad, Tehsil Haveili, District Bagh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

cb4 said:


> Taobut




Reminds me of a photo I took...




PreikestolenII-Final (1 of 1) by UmarPK, on Flickr


Composition is the same, scenery somewhat similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Rati Gali






Saral Valley






Dowarian Lake






Chita Katha Lake in Shounter Valley






Mangla Lake






Rawalkot air strip

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Keran village

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## natee

Do we have Banjosa here..?


----------



## W.11

neelum valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afira555

whaao it so beautiful if i get chance to visit there so i definate vist kashmir it looks soooo beautiful in these pics.............


----------



## rafiqali

Very beautiful no doubt. But then the Valley (Real Kashmir) is at a different level.

Are Pakistani tourists allowed in Jammu and Kashmir?


----------



## natee

*Ghazi Badshah Shrine - Mir Pur*




*Mir Pur - AJ and K*




*Kotli - AJ and K*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

rafiqali said:


> Very beautiful no doubt. But then the Valley (Real Kashmir) is at a different level.
> 
> Are Pakistani tourists allowed in Jammu and Kashmir?



Actually, the center of the vale is the least remarkable place in all of Kashmir. Also, Azad Kashmir is part of the vale/valley.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

krash said:


> Actually, the center of the vale is the least remarkable place in all of Kashmir. Also, Azad Kashmir is part of the vale/valley.



"center of the vale is the least remarkable place in all of Kashmir" - That is subjective.

Mirpur is not part of the Valley.
The valley of Kashmir is *entirely* in India. Parts of Kashmir are with Pakistan *but not the valley.*






The pictures are very very beautiful...Can you please post some HD ones? I would like to keep as wallpapers 

Best pic IMO 


W.11 said:


> neelum valley


----------



## Axis Of Logic

OMG... How beautiful other side of my kashmir is!!! Met my AJK brothers on Internet, alas! they don't want to be with us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

krash said:


> Actually, the center of the vale is the least remarkable place in all of Kashmir. Also, Azad Kashmir is part of the vale/valley.



To be honest without GB Kashmir looks like that lady who is a widow and who is in her late 50's and used to be very very beautiful and charming when she was in her 20's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

SarthakGanguly said:


> "center of the vale is the least remarkable place in all of Kashmir" - That is subjective.
> 
> Mirpur is not part of the Valley.
> The valley of Kashmir is *entirely* in India. Parts of Kashmir are with Pakistan *but not the valley.*



Out of the 5 different areas in the Dogra Kashmir, Azad Kashmir and the valley constituted as one single part known as the vale, or the "real Kashmir" as you put it. They were always together since ancient times and made up the state of Kashmir. Much the same way the land of Skardu is far larger and includes a lot more than just the Skardu valley. This is why Azad Kashmir was given separate status than Gilgit and Baltistan, it was a part of the vale. 



Areesh said:


> To be honest without GB Kashmir looks like that lady who is a widow and who is in her late 50's and used to be very very beautiful and charming when she was in her 20's.



Hahahahaha....!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Axis Of Logic

Areesh said:


> To be honest without GB Kashmir looks like that lady who is a widow and who is in her late 50's and used to be very very beautiful and charming when she was in her 20's.



I don't think people of GB resemble with us-- They have their own culture, tradition, geography and moreover different looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Eldin Bleze said:


> I don't think people of GB resemble with us-- They have their own culture, tradition, geography and moreover different looks.



Yes. And historically have been separate. Its just that they were part of the Dogra controlled areas at the time of Partition and so are clumped together as Kashmir. Otherwise, there were almost always many different independent smaller states within Gilgit and Baltistan and were separate from the State of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Eldin Bleze said:


> OMG... How beautiful other side of my kashmir is!!! *Met my AJK brothers on Internet, alas! they don't want to be with us*



Why what happened ? What did they say ?


----------



## Axis Of Logic

Armstrong said:


> Why what happened ? What did they say ?



I once told them if IOK gets freedom from India, what would you choose- whether merge with us or remain with Pakistan? They replied we are better with Pakistan!!



krash said:


> Yes. And historically have been separate. Its just that they were part of the Dogra controlled areas at the time of Partition and so are clumped together as Kashmir. Otherwise, there were almost always many different independent smaller states within Gilgit and Baltistan and were separate from the State of Kashmir.



True... I think you people should make GB as fifth province and AJK as Sixth province of Pakistan because this is what they want-- A Pakistani Identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

chauvunist said:


>


 @Armstrong yara can one buy a valley like this .... any idea abou the prices per acre ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

Beautiful. Absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

RAMPAGE said:


> @Armstrong yara can one buy a valley like this .... any idea abou the prices per acre ???



Non-Kashmiris can't buy land there. That said, most of the valleys are already owned. For example, the Kaghan, Naran corridor, from Balakot to beyond Naran is owned by a single family/person and you don't even get to buy a kanal or two for a hotel, you have to lease it. But this is Naran, other less visited valleys' owners might be persuaded otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

krash said:


> Non-Kashmiris can't buy land there. That said, most of the valleys are already owned. For example, the Kaghan, Naran corridor, from Balakot to beyond Naran is owned by a single family/person and you don't even get to buy a kanal or two for a hotel, you have to lease it. But this is Naran, other less visited valleys' owners might be persuaded otherwise.


but i can get a kashmiri nationality, can't i ???


----------



## farhan_9909

krash said:


> Non-Kashmiris can't buy land there. That said, most of the valleys are already owned. For example, the Kaghan, Naran corridor, from Balakot to beyond Naran is owned by a single family/person and you don't even get to buy a kanal or two for a hotel, you have to lease it. But this is Naran, other less visited valleys' owners might be persuaded otherwise.



In Pakistani kashmir also Non kashmiri can't buy any land?
What about GB?


----------



## krash

farhan_9909 said:


> In Pakistani kashmir also Non kashmiri can't buy any land?
> What about GB?



Nope. Pakistanis can't buy any land in Gilgit Baltistan or Azad Kashmir. But Kashmiris, Baltis and Gilgitis can buy land and even contest elections anywhere in Pakistan. This is because Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir are recognized as disputed territories by both the states involved and the international community. It is to safeguard the disputed territory and its people until a final decision is reached. This is also the reason behind Gilgit Baltistan being a federally administrated territory and Azad Kashmir being a sub-state. Its the same on the other side of the LOC as well.



RAMPAGE said:


> but i can get a kashmiri nationality, can't i ???



I believe you can, but best ask @Umair Nawaz for more credible info.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Eldin Bleze said:


> I once told them if IOK gets freedom from India, what would you choose- whether merge with us or remain with Pakistan? They replied we are better with Pakistan!!
> 
> True... I think you people should make GB as fifth province and AJK as Sixth province of Pakistan because this is what they want-- A Pakistani Identity.



Dude, you're saying that as if thats a bad thing - Pakistan was built for us & our Leader will always be Muhammad Ali Jinnah ! 

So of course we'd want to remain with Pakistan - Its our Motherland !  

But you'd find a couple of Pro-Independence Kashmiris in AJK too !  



RAMPAGE said:


> @Armstrong yara can one buy a valley like this .... any idea abou the prices per acre ???



I'm not a Real Estate Dealer !  

And not anyone can buy land in AJK !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Zulzal lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

@Armstrong @RAMPAGE @farhan_9909 @krash 
Yes, One has to be a citizen of AJK to buy land in Kashmir but A kashmiri can buy land anywhere in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Pboy said:


> Beautiful. Absolutely stunning.


Have you been to Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

Alpha1 said:


> Have you been to Kashmir?



Not yet unfortunately........


----------



## asad71

Lovely thread. We need one on IHK too.


----------



## CometMibro

Salam!

I went to Kashmir last time I visited Pakistan.

Absolutely beautiful. The scenery is out of this world.

You know when you see a picture of a lake on a green mountain top where the water is like a mirror? You think it doesn't exist, but then you go to kashmir...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

krash said:


> Nope. Pakistanis can't buy any land in Gilgit Baltistan or Azad Kashmir. But Kashmiris, Baltis and Gilgitis can buy land and even contest elections anywhere in Pakistan. This is because Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir are recognized as disputed territories by both the states involved and the international community. It is to safeguard the disputed territory and its people until a final decision is reached. This is also the reason behind Gilgit Baltistan being a federally administrated territory and Azad Kashmir being a sub-state. Its the same on the other side of the LOC as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can, but best ask @Umair Nawaz for more credible info.


As by rules u need ID card issued by Gov of AJK for any leverages there and for that u should be a Kashmiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

krash said:


> Nope. Pakistanis can't buy any land in Gilgit Baltistan or Azad Kashmir. But Kashmiris, Baltis and Gilgitis can buy land and even contest elections anywhere in Pakistan. This is because Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir are recognized as disputed territories by both the states involved and the international community. It is to safeguard the disputed territory and its people until a final decision is reached. This is also the reason behind Gilgit Baltistan being a federally administrated territory and Azad Kashmir being a sub-state. Its the same on the other side of the LOC as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can, but best ask @Umair Nawaz for more credible info.


As by rules u need ID card issued by Gov of AJK for any leverages there and for that u should be a Kashmiri.


----------



## Imran Khan

rawla kot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sabrite

Ratti Gali Lake - Neleum Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nojawan

azad kashmir is beautiful too. i always thought that more beautiful part of kashmir was with india..


----------



## Parwaz-e-Shaheen

Wow.. Azad Kashmir is breathtakingly beautiful Masha'Allah... can anybody tell if it is safe to travel there with family around October/November.. I plan to visit Pakistan around that time and would love to go here...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Parwaz-e-Shaheen said:


> Wow.. Azad Kashmir is breathtakingly beautiful Masha'Allah... can anybody tell if it is safe to travel there with family around October/November.. I plan to visit Pakistan around that time and would love to go here...


yes........


----------



## Areesh

Parwaz-e-Shaheen said:


> Wow.. Azad Kashmir is breathtakingly beautiful Masha'Allah... can anybody tell if it is safe to travel there with family around October/November.. I plan to visit Pakistan around that time and would love to go here...



AJK is extremely peaceful. No need to worry about security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

beautiful pics. Indian kashmir is overrated. can we swap..


----------



## khanboy007

Areesh said:


> AJK is extremely peaceful. No need to worry about security.



Mash Allah; Mash Allah; Mash Allah

too much nazar these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Nojawan said:


> azad kashmir is beautiful too. *i always thought that more beautiful part of kashmir was with india*..



It's actually the other way around, they got the vale and we got the mountainous periphery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoobHunter

Beautiful Pics


----------



## shiv

actually the whole of kashmir is beautiful ! P0K and democratic kashmir both !


----------



## Fracker

W.11 said:


> piece of heaven havent see such lush green place in other pakistan
> 
> but as always i love karachi



Pakistan is full of beauty, Chitral, District Kohistan area, even if you go inside potohar region, it's all green. And beautiful. But Kashmir & Swat are at the top of all. Both are huge and way too beautiful.

My favorite is swat always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dlclong

So beautiful and peaceful


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

shiv said:


> actually the whole of kashmir is beautiful ! P0K *and democratic kashmir *both !



got a good chuckle from your post

thanks for the laughs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Azad Kashmir(Pakistan)
View attachment a2676da1b2dec8e7c63df23420a699a8.jpg


----------



## ghazi52

Arangkel, Azad Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

My house location at Tain Dhalkot Azad Kashmir





View of Patola and Gail from Tain Azad KAshmir






PAchot, Datot, Barien view from Tain Azad Kashmir





View of Narean and Lagriath road from Jhika gala exchange Azad Kashmir



ad Kashmir

A view of Tain from Narh and Thorarh road

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Sansa Valley, Kotli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Credits: Hum Barlas Mughal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PC hotel
*Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir *
Pics shared by Omer Ahmed


----------



## ghazi52

Guest house in Taobat, Neelum valley


----------



## ghazi52

Winter in Taobat Village, Gurais Neelam valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelam Valley, Kel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed girls college by Turkey, Rawalakot.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Red fort (Also known as Rutta Qila)






View of Neelum river from Red fort





_


----------



## Zibago

hala main jhulian kashmir

mara sohna kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

River Neelam and Kishanganga Junction, Taobat Neelam Valley ....


----------



## Burhan Wani

engineer saad said:


> My house location at Tain Dhalkot Azad Kashmir
> View attachment 118287
> 
> 
> View of Patola and Gail from Tain Azad KAshmir
> 
> View attachment 118288
> 
> 
> PAchot, Datot, Barien view from Tain Azad Kashmir
> View attachment 118305
> 
> 
> View of Narean and Lagriath road from Jhika gala exchange Azad Kashmir
> View attachment 118306
> ad Kashmir
> 
> A view of Tain from Narh and Thorarh road
> View attachment 118307


@waz @Umair Nawaz @قناص
*My village and house pictures*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Resort on the top of a hill in the middle of Mangla lake near Mirpur, Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................. . . 
..
Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Bhimber Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

>>>.. . .
*Aerial view of Bhimber, Azad Kashmir
*





*Dab Sando'aa - Bhimber Azad Kashmir
*





*Another picture of Dab Sando'aa - Bhimber Azad Kashmir
*





*Samahni, Bhimber Azad Kashmir
*





. . .........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..................
Neelum Valley







..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Nature at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Nature at its best



Very much true .........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Very much true .........................................



Please post some old Lahore heritage pics including that of anarkali food bazaar


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Please post some old Lahore heritage pics including that of anarkali food bazaar


My pleasure............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................Evening Khel... ..................................................
...




.
..............................

.................Naleem Valley........

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................ . . . . ......................................................




Bridge over beautiful Neelum River 
.................. . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................
Near Kamri in the Minimarg valley
..........
.
..



..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

ghazi52 said:


> ............................................................................................
> Near Kamri in the Minimarg valley
> ..........
> .
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Do you have any idea, how do you get to Mini Marg, Looks very lush green valley.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Taobut, Neelum Valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shamain

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Taobut, Neelum Valley, AJK
> 
> View attachment 251020


Yeh tau jannat hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

@SarthakGanguly ithought thread may interest u, after all u hold a right on the region

Anyways, ithink this the actual pic of grand hotel muzzaffarbad






Bagsar fort samahni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

My native place @Karan Gulati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karan Gulati

fakhre mirpur said:


> My native place @Karan Gulati


Very beautiful. Where is it?


----------



## Zibago

Karan Gulati said:


> Very beautiful. Where is it?


Mirpur,Azad Kashmir I don't live in the house in the pic btw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shamain

Eldin Bleze said:


> OMG... How beautiful other side of my kashmir is!!! Met my AJK brothers on Internet, alas! they don't want to be with us


I have heard from some of ur ajk brothers they want to be with you.



krash said:


> Out of the 5 different areas in the Dogra Kashmir, Azad Kashmir and the valley constituted as one single part known as the vale, or the "real Kashmir" as you put it. They were always together since ancient times and made up the state of Kashmir. Much the same way the land of Skardu is far larger and includes a lot more than just the Skardu valley. This is why Azad Kashmir was given separate status than Gilgit and Baltistan, it was a part of the vale.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha....!


What were the names of those five regions under dogra rule?

I just know there used to be very easy movement between areas of ajk ,kashmir valley and jammu before kashmir war cut the region into two parts. Its similar to travelling between nearby towns of pakistan. Always makes me feel weird when i think of it now when i look at loc and how both the sides seem to be at millionnnnnnnnnn of miles of distance from each other.

As of mirpur amd poonch (rawalakot bagh ) region being or not being part of vale,offlately i have read some varying historical accounts on them where some include them and some dont. I never get it.


----------



## krash

Shamain said:


> What were the names of those five regions under dogra rule?
> 
> I just know there used to be very easy movement between areas of ajk ,kashmir valley and jammu before kashmir war cut the region into two parts. Its similar to travelling between nearby towns of pakistan. Always makes me feel weird when i think of it now when i look at loc and how both the sides seem to be at millionnnnnnnnnn of miles of distance from each other.



Loosely Gilgit, Baltistan, Ladakh, Jammu and Kashmir. These regions were further divided for example the State of Hunza with its own Mir in the region of Gilgit.

It would be more analogous to travelling between towns in GB today. The terrain still made it difficult for transit, but I understand your point. The LOC has crossings which when the Indian administration isn't to its usual antics are open and people from both sides can cross for business or personal matters.



> As of mirpur amd poonch (rawalakot bagh ) region being or not being part of vale,offlately i have read some varying historical accounts on them where some include them and some dont. I never get it.



He was talking strictly geographically, by which Neelum wouldn't be a part of Kashmir.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

krash said:


> It would be more analogous to travelling between towns in GB today. The terrain still made it difficult for transit, but I understand your point. The LOC has crossings which when the Indian administration isn't to its usual antics are open and people from both sides can cross for business or personal matters.



By millions of miles i said that figuratively. The movement would be like any normal town if india stops showing her sick attitude.
And as of travelling between towns...i dont know, my family elder had shared with me so ishared it here. I dont know transit was difficult or not...ummm i just knew that ppl would visit other towns or part of states.,,which sounds so dreamlike tbh given how the region has become now :`-(


> He was talking strictly geographically, by which Neelum wouldn't be a part of Kashmir.



No i wasnt saying this. He was talking abt vale , that iknow. But imeant as u said that the name kashmir region was entire azad kashmir including vale...... this is what ihad read different accounts on. Ihad read the lower half of ajk was part of jammu and upper half was kashmir. Then someone told me a new version that there was a poonch jagir which included muzafrabad,neelum rawlakot bagh etc...dont know abt lower regions tho. So its all very confusing for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Shamain said:


> By millions of miles i said that figuratively. The movement would be like any normal town if india stops showing her sick attitude.
> And as of travelling between towns...i dont know, my family elder had shared with me so ishared it here. I dont know transit was difficult or not...ummm i just knew that ppl would visit other towns or part of states.,,which sounds so dreamlike tbh given how the region has become now :`-(



Yea, my grandparents used to frequent Lahore from Srinagar often because of my Grandad's business, until they decided to just settle here.



> No i wasnt saying this. He was talking abt vale , that iknow. But imeant as u said that the name kashmir region was entire azad kashmir including vale...... this is what ihad read different accounts on. Ihad read the lower half of ajk was part of jammu and upper half was kashmir. Then someone told me a new version that there was a poonch jagir which included muzafrabad,neelum rawlakot bagh etc...dont know abt lower regions tho. So its all very confusing for me.




Correct, the southern AJK is a part of Jammu, hence the full name Azad Jammu and Kashmir. The Poonch Jagir, I'm pretty sure, was another example of administrative division instead of regional division. There were hundreds of such examples being created and then vanishing over the course of history. The example of the State of Hunza that I gave was also exactly that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................












......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

@Kashmiri Pandit


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

WOW !!

Its a real shame that I am the only one in my family who never visited or seen Kashmir .
We are from Anantanag .



Rashid Mahmood said:


> Taobut, Neelum Valley, AJK
> 
> View attachment 251020



WOW !! Beautiful !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

fakhre mirpur said:


> My native place @Karan Gulati



This mountain range looks very similar to the one from my house .
I live near LOC . Around 20 KM away . near Akhnoor/Maad .( But on the far end )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Kashmiri Pandit said:


> This mountain range looks very similar to the one from my house .
> I live near LOC . Around 20 KM away . near Akhnoor/Maad .( But on the far end )


They are the himaliyan foothills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

fakhre mirpur said:


> They are the himaliyan foothills



In the North and East directions from my house there is a vast Mountain Range .
My Camera quality is bad .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asfergg

have been there.


----------



## Humaira Noor




----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................................

hamlet-village-neelam-valley






.....


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


> ........................................................................................
> 
> helmet-village-neelam-vally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Do they give away free helmets in helmet village 
@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Sharda Mosque








Mashallah 
@Shamain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fakhre mirpur said:


> Sharda Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mashallah
> @Shamain


The architecture is totally Hindu/Buddhist.


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> The architecture is totally Hindu/Buddhist.


But the mosque is totally Islamic 
My uncle told me there are mosques with the same artitecture in the valley too

..................................
Sharda Peeth




Ramkot Fort




Laal Qilla




Baghshar fort




Khari Shareef

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fakhre mirpur said:


> But the mosque is totally Islamic
> My uncle told me there are mosques with the same artitecture in the valley too


Yes, there are. But they were all forcefully converted from temples after demolishing the idols. Similar architecture is here as well.


----------



## Maarkhoor

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, there are. But they were all forcefully converted from temples after demolishing the idols. Similar architecture is here as well.


Kindly quote historical sources of your claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, there are. But they were all forcefully converted from temples after demolishing the idols. Similar architecture is here as well.


just like mosques in india r demolished for temples where muslims r 13%. Thankfully AJK has 0% of yr kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Umair Nawaz said:


> just like mosques in india r demolished for temples where muslims r 13%. Thankfully AJK has 0% of yr kind.


Accha give me 5 examples of mosque to temple conversions. 

And I thank God that Hindus have ceased to exist there.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SarthakGanguly said:


> Accha give me 5 examples of mosque to temple conversions.
> 
> And I thank God that Hindus have ceased to exist there.


there r countless examples there, the main being of Babri Masjid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, there are. But they were all forcefully converted from temples after demolishing the idols. Similar architecture is here as well.


In a few years you will claim even Faisal mosque was a temple

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fakhre mirpur said:


> In a few years you will claim even Faisal mosque was a temple


The Islamabad one? It looks nice.


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> Accha give me 5 examples of mosque to temple conversions.
> 
> And I thank God that Hindus have ceased to exist there.


Thousands were either destroyed or converted into animal pens or even mandirs in punjab,himanchal and jammi
Disrespect for religion in demolition -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SarthakGanguly said:


> It was razed to the ground. Not converted to a temple.
> 5 examples.
> 
> I am waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamabad one? It looks nice.


lol Ram mandir is built there, anyways its off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Thanks for ruining AJK tourism thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fakhre mirpur said:


> Thousands were either destroyed or converted into animal pens or even mandirs in punjab,himanchal and jammi
> Disrespect for religion in demolition -The New Indian Express


Names man. Names. Pictures. Nor write ups by Muslim authors. 


Umair Nawaz said:


> lol Ram mandir is built there, anyways its off topic.


Ram Mandir is unbuilt. The case is pending in the court.  But yeah. Adios. Sorry for any inconvenience.



SarthakGanguly said:


> The architecture is totally Hindu/Buddhist.


You call this derailing?


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................




...


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


> ..................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Banjosa Lake







Baghshar lake




Chitta khata lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Rati Galli lake




Saral Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Muzzafarabad




Mirpur 








@Shamain @django

@waz @EAK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

fakhre mirpur said:


> Chitta khata lake



Lala, that's not Chitta Katha, it's the Neelum river somewhere beyond Athmuqam. The one below is Chitta Katha,






And I'm pretty sure that's not Baghshar Lake either. This is,








SarthakGanguly said:


> The architecture is totally Hindu/Buddhist.



LOL What?  Kindly reference that.

This style of architecture is purely geographical (North Indian subcontinent). It is not just the mosques which look like that up there but all medium to large buildings do as well, where the minaret is added to make it more obvious as a mosque. This particular style is not aesthetic but practical, it conserves the hot air rising above in the winters and regulates the temperatures in the summers, it also saves the roof from the extra stress it would incur if built with continuous slopes over a larger enclosed area. You can see this style of architecture in KPK as well. Were these houses also Buddhist/Hindu?











or this animal pen?









This style does come anywhere near being characterized as *Buddhist* or *Hindu* architecture. But the best evidence against your ludicrous claim is the fact that in these very regions there still are Hindu and Buddhist temples and/or their remains which look *nothing *like these mosques. For example,

Sharda Mosque,






Sharda Buddhist temple,






I'll even help you out. Following are some links for the hindu/Buddhist temples in Kashmir. Kindly point out the similarities with the mosques,

Ruins of Naran Nag |Search Kashmir
The Lost Heritage by Naira Yaqoob
buddhist architecture - Google-Suche
buddhist temple in kashmir - Google-Suche
hindu temple kashmir - Google-Suche
Buddhist architecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hindu temple architecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
hindu temple kashmir - Google-Suche
Category:Hindu temples in Jammu and Kashmir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The next one is particularly interesting since it categorizes the architectural characteristics of North-Indian Hindu temples,

Why don't we have ancient Hindu temples in North India? - Quora

I won't even go into the fact that these mosques are comparatively very new.

You see ancient Tibetan influence in the architecture of Palaces, forts, grander buildings and some mosques across Gilgit-Baltistan, which is only inevitable given the Tibetan ancestry of the Baltis. They still look nothing like Buddhist temples though. For example this mosque in Shigar,









SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, there are. But they were all forcefully converted from temples after demolishing the idols. Similar architecture is here as well.



Hahahahahaha! You can expect all the flavours of bull excreta from the east.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Lala, that's not Chitta Katha, it's the Neelum river somewhere beyond Athmuqam. The one below is Chitta Katha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that's not Baghshar Lake either. This is,


I just ctrl c ctrl v,ed from a blog shouldve double checked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Lala, that's not Chitta Katha, it's the Neelum river somewhere beyond Athmuqam. The one below is Chitta Katha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that's not Baghshar Lake either. This is,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL What?  Kindly reference that.
> 
> This style of architecture is purely geographical (North-West Indian subcontinent). It is not just the mosques which look like that up there but all larger community halls do as well (the roof layers are to resemble domes) where the minaret is added to make it more obvious as a mosque. This particular style is not aesthetic but practical, it conserves the hot air rising above in the winters and regulates the temperatures in the summers, it also saves the roof from the extra stress it would incur if built with continuous slopes over a larger enclosed area. No where in the world does Buddhist or Hindu architecture resemble anything like it, not in north-eastern India, not in Tibet, not in Nepal, not in Bhuttan. But the best evidence against your ludicrous claim is the fact that in these very regions there still are Hindu and Buddhist temples and/or their remains which look *nothing *like these mosques. For example,
> 
> Sharda Mosque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharda Buddhist temple,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll even help you out. Following are some links for the hindu/Buddhist temples in Kashmir. Kindly point out the similarities with the mosques,
> 
> Ruins of Naran Nag |Search Kashmir
> The Lost Heritage by Naira Yaqoob
> buddhist architecture - Google-Suche
> buddhist temple in kashmir - Google-Suche
> hindu temple kashmir - Google-Suche
> Buddhist architecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Hindu temple architecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> hindu temple kashmir - Google-Suche
> Category:Hindu temples in Jammu and Kashmir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The next one is particularly interesting since it categorizes the architectural characteristics of North-Indian Hindu temples,
> 
> Why don't we have ancient Hindu temples in North India? - Quora
> 
> I won't even go into the fact that these mosques are comparatively very new.
> 
> You see Tibetan influence in the architecture of Palaces, grander buildings and some mosques across Gilgit-Baltistan which is only inevitable given the Tibetan ancestry of the Baltis. They still look nothing like Buddhist temples though. For example this mosque in Shigar,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one in Khaplu,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha! You can expect all the flavours of bull excreta from the east.


I dont remember where i read it but i think this mosque is approx 150 years old not sure though.
I actually was more interested in the scenery than the historic places when i visited neelum hehe 
And btw isnt sharda a university?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

fakhre mirpur said:


> I dont remember where i read it but i think this mosque is approx 150 years old not sure though.
> I actually was more interested in the scenery than the historic places when i visited neelum hehe
> And btw isnt sharda a university?



150 years is nothing compared to the Hindu/Buddhist temples there and is too old for the forceful conversion theory.

That Sharda Buddhist university is a complete complex, with a temple, living quarters and the university itself. The universities of old had a concept a lot different from that of today's.

One just can't even think of seeing everything in a single visit to these areas. Did you stay at the Jagran resort on your way north? It is awesome, easily the best place to stay at in all of Neelum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> 150 years is nothing compared to the Hindu/Buddhist temples there and is too old for the forceful conversion theory.
> 
> That Sharda Buddhist university is a complete complex, with a temple, living quarters and the university itself. The universities of old had a concept a lot different from that of today's.
> 
> One just can't even think of seeing everything in a single visit to these areas. Did you stay at the Jagran resort on your way north? It is awesome, easily the best place to stay at in all of Neelum.


No, we stayed at an acquitance place near athmuqam ,i dont remember names of most of the places.
I visited neelum way back in 2011 and stayed there for a few days only
Will visit again next year again Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

are there any buddhist shrines in this region?
Also can you provide statistics of Azad kashmir like population,gdp/gdp per capita,literacy rate etc


----------



## Zibago

Ryuzaki said:


> are there any buddhist shrines in this region?
> Also can you provide statistics of Azad kashmir like population,gdp/gdp per capita,literacy rate etc


Literacy rate: 75%+
Population:4.6 Million
GDP per capita:no idea 



fakhre mirpur said:


> Literacy rate: 75%+
> Population:4.6 Million
> GDP per capita:no idea


Well i only know about Sharda 
Steeped in history: Centre of Hindu, Buddhist learning lies hidden in Neelum


----------



## waz

fakhre mirpur said:


> Muzzafarabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shamain @django
> 
> @waz @EAK



Nice pictures bro. Ha at the pretty girl with the AK, even our girls are tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Ryuzaki said:


> are there any buddhist shrines in this region?
> Also can you provide statistics of Azad kashmir like population,gdp/gdp per capita,literacy rate etc



Buddhist temples, petroglyphs and stupas are found across northern Pakistan (Gilgit-Baltistan, AJK and KPK), the Swat valley has some very famous examples. Recently the KPK government invited some Buddhist monks from South Korea to visit and perform their rites at some of the ancient Buddhist temple sites in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

fakhre mirpur said:


> Muzzafarabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shamain @django
> 
> @waz @EAK


No nonsense chowkri. I would not want to get on the wrong side of her.kudos


----------



## Zibago

waz said:


> Nice pictures bro. Ha at the pretty girl with the AK, even our girls are tough.





django said:


> No nonsense chowkri. I would not want to get on the wrong side of her.kudos


Bhai i was thinking of starting a campaign against gun but yahaan to bachiyaan klashenkof lay kay phirti hain 
She is a Pakistani blogger from Bradford

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Arang Kel 
@waz @krash 
Dil to bohat kar raha ho ga yahaan janay ka lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> Arang Kel
> @waz @krash
> Dil to bohat kar raha ho ga yahaan janay ka lol



I was there this May. What of the beauty God has given to this country? We truly have struck Gold when it comes to natural beauty.

But one unfortunate thing is that beyond Keran their aren't many decent lodging spots. Shardah is an absolute mess, that town needs to be cleaned up. Kael has a total of 1 decent enough hotel to live at, who's parking lot becomes a mud-lake after every rain. Arang Kael, I didn't stay for the night so don't know about the lodging situation there. Even the army guest rooms in both Shardah and Kael aren't worth living in, which was a first for me at least. The AJK government should take steps to set up good lodging resorts there like the Jagran Resort just off the road from Uthmuqam, which is an AMAZING place to stay at. 

Waise abhi tou lala Skardu bohut zor se bula raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> I was there this May. What of the beauty God has given to this country? We truly have struck Gold when it comes to natural beauty.
> 
> But one unfortunate thing is that beyond Keran their aren't many decent lodging spots. Shardah is an absolute mess, that town needs to be cleaned up. Kael has a total of 1 decent enough hotel to live at, who's parking lot becomes a mud-lake after every rain. Arang Kael, I didn't stay for the night so don't know about the lodging situation there. Even the army guest rooms in both Shardah and Kael aren't worth living in, which was a first for me at least. The AJK government should take steps to set up good lodging resorts there like the Jagran Resort just off the road from Uthmuqam, which is an AMAZING place to stay at.
> 
> Waise abhi tou lala Skardu bohut zor se bula raha hai.


Nice hotels and an intl airport for Mirpur and Muzzafarabad could kick start tourism in Ajk but no ajk gov is waiting for some sort of divine intervention

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> Nice hotels and an intl airport for Mirpur and Muzzafarabad could kick start tourism in Ajk but no ajk gov is waiting for some sort of divine intervention



I wouldn't say that. They are trying, like the Jagran resort example which is spectacular.

The thing is that the road beyond Keran is a total mess. It took me an hour and half to cover the last 4km towards Kael because it had rained the night before and my car was constantly drifting on that very narrow road. Needless to say, it took some balls  But according to the army guys and the locals there the contracts for the road's construction have already been signed and the work would have started shortly. They are also building a tunnel through Shounter valley linking it to the Astore valley. Once the roads are built, we'll see tourists flock to these areas resulting in better lodgings propping up. Much like what happened after the 2005 earthquake in Naran. Before 2005 Naran was just a collection of a dozen small huts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> I wouldn't say that. They are trying, like the Jagran resort example which is spectacular.
> 
> The thing is that the road beyond Keran is a total mess. It took me an hour and half to cover the last 4km towards Kael because it had rained the night before and my car was constantly drifting on that very narrow road. Needless to say, it took some balls  But according to the army guys and the locals there the contracts for the road's construction have already been signed and the work would have started shortly. They are also building a tunnel through Shounter valley linking it to the Astore valley. Once the roads are built, we'll see tourists flock to these areas resulting in better lodgings propping up. Much like what happened after the 2005 earthquake in Naran. Before 2005 Naran was just a collection of a dozen small huts.


All roads in north are like that in Abbotabad i was so scared i wasnt even looking outside


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> All roads in north are like that in Abbotabad i was so scared i wasnt even looking outside



Hahaha  I'm guessing this was the time when they were rebuilding the main road leading to Abotabad, right? Or was it the time when they were building the bypass?

But tbh, no, they aren't. The stretch from Hasanabdal to Mansehra is fine, except for the hellish traffic (read insane bus and truck drivers). This should be fixed after the Hazara Motorway is completed. The stretch from Mansehra till Chillas is fine-ish, gets damaged every now and then due to land and rock slides but gets fixed sooner or later (much like the stretch from Muzafarabad till Keran except the small portion where the Neelum Jehlum hydel project is under construction). The stretch from Chillas to Raikot Bridge has been in a dismal shape lately, with tons of potholes but the road still exists and will soon be reconstructed. The stretch from Raikot Bridge all the way till Khunjerab is an engineering marvel, its beautiful in every way. The Gilgit-Skardu road from Alam Bridge/chowk all the way till Khaplu has always been good except that its too narrow until you reach Skardu, which they started the work on widening after completing the Raikot-Khunjerab stretch. The road from Balakot till Jalkhad via Naran was an absolute joy until 2011 when half a mountain just came down on it. They have been building it further in small increments, till last year they had paved it till the Lulusar Lake beyond which you had a jeep track with patches of mettled road till you reach Babusar pass. Beyond Babusar it's mettled and in good condition till it joins the KKH just beyond Chillas.

The point about the stretch from Keran to Kael that I was trying to make is that its a regular traffic road not a remote jeep route but its condition is that of nothing more than a jeep track.

Trust me, I have driven on every sort of road that there is in our north

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Mist shrouding the mountains, late summer blooms and cloudy skies – Here is an awe-inspiring view of " R A T T I - G A L I " Lake in Azad Kashmir - Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................

.




...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Tao Butt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anchan

Gilgit Baltistan is not part of Azad kashmir. Thats why Both regions have their own legislative assemblies and different administrations. 


Android said:


> I thought Gilgit and Balistan were also part of it


----------



## Zibago

Sharda bridge




@DesertFox97 @Ammara Chaudhry @Shamain
Been there B-)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Sharda bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Ammara Chaudhry @Shamain
> Been there B-)



Ugh' nothing fascinates me more than the nature. Beautiful. Love! 
I'm kinda jealous to Kashmiri people. They're living in heaven. 
Now buy me the ticket to visit.  :p


----------



## Zibago

@krash mein nay suna hay yahaan water pipe lines winters mein path jati hain kiya ye such hay?

@krash mein nay suna hay yahaan water pipe lines winters mein path jati hain kiya ye such hay?


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> @krash mein nay suna hay yahaan water pipe lines winters mein path jati hain kiya ye such hay?
> 
> @krash mein nay suna hay yahaan water pipe lines winters mein path jati hain kiya ye such hay?



Haan lala. When water freezes over it expands and that leads to the pipes bursting. In our region, for ease of replacement, at times some sections of the piping is left outside exposed to the climate which can lead to water freezing over. Even when inside the walls the piping isn't very well insulated from the temps given our brick and concrete construction. You can avoid this by leaving a tap running just a little bit. The flowing water doesn't freeze and your pipes remain safe. In the west the piping is shielded inside the walls behind the wooden insulation. This works better until someone leaves a window open. I've heard countless stories of how someone accidentally left a window open which led to the pipes bursting and forcing the person to not only replace the pipes but also repair the walls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Haan lala. When water freezes over it expands and that leads to the pipes bursting. In our region due to the brick and concrete construction and ease of replacement, at times some sections of the piping is left outside exposed to the climate which can lead to water freezing over. You can avoid this by leaving a tap running just a little bit. The flowing water doesn't freeze and your pipes remain safe. In the west the piping is shielded inside the walls behind the wooden insulation. This works better until someone leaves a window open. I've heard countless stories of how someone accidentally left a window open which led to the pipes bursting and forcing the person to not only replace the pipes but also repair the walls.


I knew it 
Is semester ki chutiyon mein paka Neelum ka scene but something needs to be done about deforestation in Neelum some paharis now look like ganji khusris

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> I knew it
> Is semester ki chutiyon mein paka Neelum ka scene but something needs to be done about deforestation in Neelum some paharis now look like ganji khusris



Nah, cross Uthmuqam and you'll see forests as thick as ever. Also, when you go, *DON'T* in any case skip staying at Jagran. You take a left after crossing the Uthmuqam bridge and it takes you straight to Jagran. When there, ask for the Swedish Jagran Resort. It's on your left as soon as you enter the town. That place is amazing to stay at. I can get you phone numbers too if you'd like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Nah, cross Uthmuqam and you'll see forests as thick as ever. Also, when you go, *DON'T* in any case skip staying at Jagran. You take a left after crossing the Uthmuqam bridge and it takes you straight to Jagran. When there, ask for the Swedish Jagran Resort. It's on your left as soon as you enter the town. That place is amazing to stay at. I can get you phone numbers too if you'd like.


I have only been there once i dont know names of all places but i did see lot of deforestation some hills were bare 

Dobara free time mila to jayein gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> I have only been there once i dont know names of all places but i did see lot of deforestation some hills were bare
> 
> Dobara free time mila to jayein gay



No no, you're correct. The southern regions of the valley are mostly shrub areas and whatever little trees that used to grow there have been stripped, hence them looking starkly bare. However, the northern regions of the valley had the thick forests and those are still pristine. Give me a little time and I'll find you the pictures I took.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> No no, you're correct. The southern regions of the valley are mostly shrub areas and whatever little trees that used to grow there have been stripped, hence them looking starkly bare. However, the northern regions of the valley had the thick forests and those are still pristine. Give me a little time and I'll find you the pictures I took.


Ap wahan key rehayishi ho do post pics meray dimagh mein jagahein mix up ho rahein hain


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> Ap wahan key rehayishi ho do post pics meray dimagh mein jagahein mix up ho rahein hain



Lala, either I'm not searching right or I accidentally left them in the other hdd a few thousand kilometres away  I'll keep looking. Luckily, I remembered sending these two to a friend on whatsapp. Took them in May of 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Neelum 




@django @Moonlight @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @Shamain

Vlog on Mirpur




@django @Moonlight @Shamain @PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman 
is keen tak key mara dil wi Mirpur jhulan na karna

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> Neelum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @Shamain
> 
> Vlog on Mirpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @Moonlight @Shamain @PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman
> is keen tak key mara dil wi Mirpur jhulan na karna


Heaven is a place on earth.....AK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Neelum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @Shamain
> 
> Vlog on Mirpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @Moonlight @Shamain @PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman
> is keen tak key mara dil wi Mirpur jhulan na karna



Share more pictures of AK. Heavenly beautiful. MashAllah.


----------



## Zibago

Muzzafarabad




Neelum Saral Lake




@django @Moonlight @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


>


Hain? itni ziada light to ek time pe Lahore mein bhi ni hoti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> Hain? itni ziada light to ek time pe Lahore mein bhi ni hoti



HAHA.  

I was thinking the same. 

@Zibago. Just beautiful share more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> HAHA.
> 
> I was thinking the same.
> 
> @Zibago. Just beautiful share more.


Is month scene ban raha hay Kashmir ka mera maybe Banjosa


----------



## Umair Nawaz

The Sandman said:


> Hain? itni ziada light to ek time pe Lahore mein bhi ni hoti


AJK has separate grid.


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Is month scene ban raha hay Kashmir ka mera maybe Banjosa



Share with us all those pictures you're gonna take of the valleys.


----------



## krash

The Sandman said:


> Hain? itni ziada light to ek time pe Lahore mein bhi ni hoti



It's a long exposure shot, they look more bright than they really are.


----------



## Tripoli

Azad Kashmir is a heaven on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ramkot Fort, Mangla








A Mosque in Muzaffarabad






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arrangh kel Neelum valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Playing Cricket in Neelam Valley





__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Maulana Tariq Jameel at Khari Shareef Mirpur
@django @Jonah Arthur @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight
I am as shocked as you are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Maulana Tariq Jameel at Khari Shareef Mirpur
> @django @Jonah Arthur @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight
> I am as shocked as you are



What shocked you? :o


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> What shocked you? :o


He is going to loose followers by doing this 
――――――――
My village is near Khari Sharif


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> He is going to loose followers by doing this
> ――――――――
> My village is near Khari Sharif



Explain me why?

Phir Bhi shaitaniyat Ka element Zaida paya jata h aap main.


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Maulana Tariq Jameel at Khari Shareef Mirpur
> @django @Jonah Arthur @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight
> I am as shocked as you are


bro what so shocking in this is this something opposite to his sect or preaching? because i don't follow,neither i know much about sects.



Zibago said:


> He is going to loose followers by doing this
> ――――――――
> My village is near Khari Sharif


why does it feels like sects are subcontinent only concept.


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> bro what so shocking in this is this something opposite to his sect or preaching? because i don't follow,neither i know much about sects.
> 
> 
> why does it feels like sects are subcontinent only concept.


Yes he is more of a deoband type molvi


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Yes he is more of a deoband type molvi


oh now i get it visiting shrines and chadar charhai like rituals are no allowed in some sects.


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> Maulana Tariq Jameel at Khari Shareef Mirpur
> @django @Jonah Arthur @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight
> I am as shocked as you are



BTW all Kind of unholy happens during the mela lol


----------



## Zibago

django said:


> BTW all Kind of unholy happens during the mela lol


The ghora dance,neza bazi,melas its so fun 
And who can forget the epic langars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> The ghora dance,neza bazi,melas its so fun
> *And who can forget the epic langars*


No wonder barrister is so overweight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zibago said:


> Maulana Tariq Jameel at Khari Shareef Mirpur
> @django @Jonah Arthur @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight
> I am as shocked as you are


Hmm you are right.


----------



## Zibago

@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Zibago said:


> @Aung Zaya


thz bro


----------



## Zibago

@django @Moonlight @Mugwop @The Sandman @Hell hound
Neelum my true love (っ´▽`)っ ♥

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A girl pulling a sheep in the snow-covered Neelum Valley,


----------



## ghazi52

Muzaaffarabad Fort, AK, Pakistan. Not as imposing but the actual location in a V shaped valley at the river crossing is spectacular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

#‎Baradari‬ Decorative buttress supporting old bridge over Jehlum river, Muzaffarabad




Dil dil Pakistan 












https://mbasic.facebook.com/story.p...129499414:54:0:1472713199:6602132556809852541
https://mbasic.facebook.com/story.p...29499414:54:0:1472713199:-6228040754180021731
@The Sandman @Moonlight @django @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Ratti Galli Lake




Bridge connecting Punjab(Deena) with Azad Kashmir(Mirpur)




Kutto resort




Dolai waterfall




University of Azad Kashmir




Khari Sharif




14 August transmission by City news
https://mbasic.facebook.com/story.p...129499414:54:0:1472713199:5043036484040212253

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

@Zibago those Pakistani flags and kids with Pakistani flag on their faces, man that's photoshopped. Our Hindian fellas logic. :p

Btw beautiful snaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> @Zibago those Pakistani flags and kids with Pakistani flag on their faces, man that's photoshopped. Our Hindian fellas logic. :p
> 
> Btw beautiful snaps.


Did you listen to that dude with the guitar he is better than Atif Aslam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Did you listen to that dude with the guitar he is better than Atif Aslam



I was tagged? Where? When?



Zibago said:


> @django @Moonlight @Mugwop @The Sandman @Hell hound
> Neelum my true love (っ´▽`)っ ♥



Just checked this video. That little girl is so pretty.


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> @Zibago those Pakistani flags and kids with Pakistani flag on their faces, man that's photoshopped. Our Hindian fellas logic. :p
> 
> Btw beautiful snaps.


Did you listen to that dude with the guitar he is better than Atif Aslam

Also i really liked the police band
Btw @django what was the second song?



Moonlight said:


> I was tagged? Where? When?
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked this video. That little girl is so pretty.


The first facebook link

Why am i looking at pics of Sohai at 1.29 AM ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> Did you listen to that dude with the guitar he is better than Atif Aslam
> 
> Also i really liked the police band
> Btw @django what was the second song?
> 
> 
> The first facebook link
> 
> Why am i looking at pics of Sohai at 1.29 AM ?


I could not access it.


----------



## Zibago

django said:


> I could not access it.


The second fb link


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> The second fb link


I requires me to log in, I have shutdown my facebook account.


----------



## Zibago

Tao Butt





Glacier at Hemet Neelum




Azadi Chowk




Sharda Village




Neelum




@django @Moonlight @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=901762316507246




I have seen her at lok virsa 
@django @The Sandman @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=901762316507246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen her at lok virsa
> @django @The Sandman @Moonlight


Lucky you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Banjosa Lake, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

django said:


> Lucky you










@The Sandman @waz @Moonlight






 Naraaye Bhutto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

http://wikitravel.org/en/Azad_Kashmir


----------



## Zibago

Sardari Neelum




Leepa Valley




Keran Neelum




Cable car Keran








PeerChansai




Muzzafarabad




@django @The Sandman @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Zibago said:


> @The Sandman @waz @Moonlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naraaye Bhutto




This is why people call AJK people punjabi settlers  yeh kashmiri song kaha se hai?


----------



## Zibago

save_ghenda said:


> This is why people call AJK people punjabi settlers  yeh kashmiri kaha se hai?


Azad Kashmiris are mainly Paharis/Pothwaris 
But the dialect spoken in Azad Kashmir is different from the one in Punjab

Well atleast in Northern districts


----------



## Kabira

Zibago said:


> Azad Kashmiris are mainly Paharis/Pothwaris
> But the dialect spoken in Azad Kashmir is different from the one in Punjab
> 
> Well atleast in Northern districts



Medley song sound like potohari to me. If you just replace one word of song "khal sajna" with "aah sajna" then it will be like punjabi lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

save_ghenda said:


> Medley song sound like potohari to me. If you just replace one word of song "khal sajna" with "aah sajna" then it will be like punjabi lol


The wording is
Ah khel sajna marey kol 
Ah khel sajna marey kol 
Mari chunri ney tagey khol
Mari chunri ney tagey khol 
Wey nathni soney ni pay lashla marni ey
We mahi kashmir niya teri dori sarni ey

*Lashkaan*


----------



## ghazi52

Arang Kel, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Bagh





Muzzafarabad




Restaurant over river Neelum, Pattika, AJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Old Mirpur city being flooded after the comstruction of Mangla
(i wish i saw how it looked it :-( )









Mirpur








Dodyal




These houses are super frikin expensive
@django @EAK @The Sandman @Moonlight @User 
Some people here even speak pothwari in a British accent

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Muzzafarabad





Neelum Valley




Azad Kashmir in winter











@PaklovesTurkiye @django @Moonlight @LadyFinger @The Sandman
https://mbasic.facebook.com/story.p...129499414:54:0:1475305199:8579836970424840108
Yaar Muzzafarabad key mithay kulchay kiya yaad kara diya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*National Ka Pakistan - S4E01 - Muzaffarabad & Mirpur*







* Azad Kashmir*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Naraah Valley








Kotli




Defense day in Muzzafarabad

















@django @The Sandman @EAK @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Muzzafarabad City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalkot


----------



## ghazi52

Neelam Valley, AJK, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

M..................


----------



## Zibago

Rawalakot




Ratti Galli




@Moonlight @The Sandman @django @The Eagle
The feels are strong in this one
https://mbasic.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1424492190900920&id=500475933302555&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1424492190900920:tl_objid.1424492190900920:thid.500475933302555:306061129499414:2:0:1475305199:6516835353282362950
@Mentee @litefire @Kashmiri Pandit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

Zibago said:


> Rawalakot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratti Galli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @django @The Eagle
> The feels are strong in this one
> https://mbasic.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1424492190900920&id=500475933302555&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1424492190900920:tl_objid.1424492190900920:thid.500475933302555:306061129499414:2:0:1475305199:6516835353282362950
> @Mentee @litefire @Kashmiri Pandit


No no no.
It's not as beautiful as our's.


----------



## Zibago

litefire said:


> No no no.
> It's not as beautiful as our's.


Abhi mein 3g pay hoan baad mein khobsorat jagah dikhaon ga waisey ideo daikhi jis ka link diya?


----------



## Grevion

Zibago said:


> Abhi mein 3g pay hoan baad mein khobsorat jagah dikhaon ga waisey ideo daikhi jis ka link diya?


Sirji, ek to m waise hi exam se dukhi hu aap ese video na dikhao.
Abhi mein 3g me hu matlb?? Pakistan me 4g bhi h??


----------



## ghazi52

Leepa Valley, AJK (Pakistan)


----------



## Zibago

litefire said:


> Sirji, ek to m waise hi exam se dukhi hu aap ese video na dikhao.
> Abhi mein 3g me hu matlb?? Pakistan me 4g bhi h??


Matbal mein 3g use kar raha tha data bachana bhi to hota hay na warna gb,s kahan gayi pata nahi chalta aur message a jata hay your balance is less than 10rs 

Poor monkey tourists should be careful just last thursday i saw similar picture of a dead porcupine people should be careful about other inhabitants of this place and drive carefully


Ji haan hay 4g yahan par bhai key network par nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Zibago said:


> Matbal mein 3g use kar raha tha data bachana bhi to hota hay na warna gb,s kahan gayi pata nahi chalta aur message a jata hay your balance is less than 10rs
> 
> Poor monkey tourists should be careful just last thursday i saw similar picture of a dead porcupine people should be careful about other inhabitants of this place and drive carefully
> 
> 
> Ji haan hay 4g yahan par bhai key network par nahi


Acha samaj gya. Aapka shagird bhi 3g use krta h janab.
Waise meri wali sim 4g h but i don't ever dare to recharge it with 4g data pack. 50 years baad jab rates saste ho jaenge tb chlaenge hum bhi 4g.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

litefire said:


> Acha samaj gya. Aapka shagird bhi 3g use krta h janab.
> Waise meri wali sim 4g h but i don't ever dare to recharge it with 4g data pack. 50 years baad jab rates saste ho jaenge tb chlaenge hum bhi 4g.


4G ka package use karna shuru kiya to phir kidney waghaira ka soda karna parey ga :-(

3g chalta hay chalney do ham ko kahey ki jaldi hay agar ye 2g khatam na kartey to bhi use karna ham na chortey sastey 2g packages ham aey zabardasti 2g cheena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Zibago said:


> 4G ka package use karna shuru kiya to phir kidney waghaira ka soda karna parey ga :-(
> 
> 3g chalta hay chalney do ham ko kahey ki jaldi hay agar ye 2g khatam na kartey to bhi use karna ham na chortey sastey 2g packages ham aey zabardasti 2g cheena


 Sahi kaha sirji, khair humne to apnr shauk poore krne ke liye 3g liya tha, jb 3g India me naya naya aaya tha aur us time rates thi about 98 INR me 100mb.
After going bankrupt i switched back to 2g

Wiase apne India me jio sim ke bare me suna h?? Promotion ke liye kambhaktoo ne December 2016 tak 4g data usage bilkul free kr diya h. I would have get it but sala line bahut lambi lagi hui rahti h shopes pe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

litefire said:


> Sahi kaha sirji, khair humne to apnr shauk poore krne ke liye 3g liya tha, jb 3g India me naya naya aaya tha aur us time rates thi about 98 INR me 100mb.
> After going bankrupt i switched back to 2g
> 
> Wiase apne India me jio sim ke bare me suna h?? Promotion ke liye kambhaktoo ne December 2016 tak 4g data usage bilkul free kr diya h. I would have get it but sala line bahut lambi lagi hui rahti h shopes pe.


Start mein yahi that balamce aisey ur raha tha jaisey muft ka dalwaya tha phir packages waghaira key beghair open karney aey toba karli


Yahi kartey hain start mein 150 ki 4gb phir 4 haftey baad 2 ab 1.5gb ye Kahan ka insaf hey bhai 1.5 gb mein to guzara mushkil hay bhai :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Zibago said:


> Start mein yahi that balamce aisey ur raha tha jaisey muft ka dalwaya tha phir packages waghaira key beghair open karney aey toba karli
> 
> 
> Yahi kartey hain start mein 150 ki 4gb phir 4 haftey baad 2 ab 1.5gb ye Kahan ka insaf hey bhai 1.5 gb mein to guzara mushkil hay bhai :-(


Hehe. Ye sab unki hamko lootne ki sazishe h.
Esa karke wo 3g ki rates 4g ke level pe le aaenge phir 3g bhi khatam kr denge 2g ki tarah.


----------



## Zibago

litefire said:


> Hehe. Ye sab unki hamko lootne ki sazishe h.
> Esa karke wo 3g ki rates 4g ke level pe le aaenge phir 3g bhi khatam kr denge 2g ki tarah.


bichari 2g ka kiya kasoor tha achi bhali battery ko bachati thi ab 3g to chosti hay battery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Military BOY

very nice images


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Neelum Village, Keran, AJK (Pakistan)


----------



## ghazi52

Natural facial feature on a mountain side on the way from Kel to Sharda, Azad Jammu Kashmir , Pakistan


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=809529779063834




Some places shown in video are not from AJK 




Neelum Valley




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1414471885236284














Muzafarabad




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1404851679531638




@django @The Sandman @litefire @Moonlight @PaklovesTurkiye 
I am definitely going to move here after retiring

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Zibago said:


> *I am definitely going to move here after retiring*


Naukari lagi nahi aur abhi se retirement planning. Ye to wahi baat ho gyi ki shadi hui nahi aur aapne bachho ke naam bhi rakh liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

litefire said:


> Naukari lagi nahi aur abhi se retirement planning. Ye to wahi baat ho gyi ki shadi hui nahi aur aapne bachho ke naam bhi rakh liye.


Yeh 4g ka zamana hay sab planning advance mein karni hay 



litefire said:


> Naukari lagi nahi aur abhi se retirement planning. Ye to wahi baat ho gyi ki shadi hui nahi aur aapne bachho ke naam bhi rakh liye.


Mein ney to naam bhi soch liye chunu,munnu,babloo,bunti,pinki,moto,choto ----------- baby,shiza-------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Zibago said:


> Mein ney to naam bhi soch liye chunu,munnu,babloo,bunti,pinki,moto,choto ----------- baby,shiza-------


Bs janab. Begum ko aaram bhi karne denge ya nahi.
Btw. Don't name your children baby and moto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

litefire said:


> Bs janab. Begum ko aaram bhi karne denge ya nahi.
> Btw. Don't name your children baby and moto.


ye to merey pets kay name hoan gay bachoan ka kis ney kaha ?
Itney sarey bachay hoan gay to pamper kon badley gay hain bacho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=809529779063834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some places shown in video are not from AJK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neelum Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1414471885236284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzafarabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1404851679531638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @The Sandman @litefire @Moonlight @PaklovesTurkiye
> I am definitely going to move here after retiring



Kashmiris are very lucky to have that land...Fabulous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arang kel, AJK, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

AZAD KASHMIR in 4K for the first time aerial Drone Footage in 4K






Mangla Lake and Ramkot Fort Drone Video


----------



## Zibago

@django @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle
Celebrations of remarkable breakthrough of Neelum Jehlum Tunnels.
--------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> @django @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle
> Celebrations of remarkable breakthrough of Neelum Jehlum Tunnels.
> --------


----------



## Ultima Thule

Arrang-Kel


----------



## Zibago

Muzzafarabad




Neelum




Tourist at Sharda Peeth
@Chauvinist @django @The Sandman @Moonlight @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chauvinist

Zibago said:


> Muzzafarabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neelum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tourist at Sharda Peeth
> @Chauvinist @django @The Sandman @Moonlight @The Eagle




@Zibago I remember those wonderful moments while moving along with the Neelum... and headlights of our Neighbors on the other side pursued us till the end of path. And we did all the mocking we could by our faces...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Chauvinist said:


> @Zibago I remember those wonderful moments while moving along with the Neelum... and headlights of our Neighbors on the other side pursued us till the end of path. And we did all the mocking we could by our faces...


Arey ap neelum gayi ho chalo acha hay


----------



## Zibago

Smog in Muzafarabad










@Moonlight @The Sandman @EAK @waz @Arsalan @django

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Smog in Muzafarabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @EAK @waz @Arsalan @django


----------



## EAK

Zibago said:


> Smog in Muzafarabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @EAK @waz @Arsalan @django



Been there last week .. condition was not that bad..


----------



## waz

Zibago said:


> Smog in Muzafarabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @EAK @waz @Arsalan @django




I love the whole misty look, the city looks so peaceful.


----------



## Zibago

waz said:


> I love the whole misty look, the city looks so peaceful.


its smog


----------



## waz

Zibago said:


> its smog



Yikes! Where the hell from? It's not people lighting clearing fires again is it?


----------



## Zibago

waz said:


> Yikes! Where the hell from? It's not people lighting clearing fires again is it?


Nope India exported it and no rain in north made situation worse


----------



## ghazi52

Dowarian village, AJK, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shah_G

From recent visit to AJK earlier this year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

Beautiful! My homeland!


----------



## waz

Abrar Munir Rajput said:


> Beautiful! My homeland!



You from AJK bro? Or somewhere else in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

waz said:


> Yikes! Where the hell from?



Nah, Zibago just miss wrote. What he meant was Smaug.






Looks like Pakistan's got a Smaug problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

waz said:


> You from AJK bro? Or somewhere else in Pakistan?


Sir I'm from Azad Kashmir Mirpur, Pakistan.


----------



## ahsanhaider

Azad Kashmir in 4K ( broken Link fixed) Subscribe to pak explorer again,


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum River, AJK





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Real and natural beauty of pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Karot Dam
New Documentary on Other CPEC Projects by CCTV


----------



## ghazi52

Ariel view of Rawalkot city, AJK





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kel, AJK, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Leepa valley ,AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

I visited rati gali its amazing also went to aurangkhel its so wonderful must visit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Samhani Valley, Bhimber, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jehlum River, AJK,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Gulpur DAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

University of Poonch, Rawalkot, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to Tolipir, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to Kel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ultima Thule

*NEELUM VALLEY*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley, AJK







Muzaffarabad, AJK








Neelum Valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Keran, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Sharda valley,AJK




Chamb waterfall,AJK




Arang Kel,AJK




Ratti Gali lake,AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Ratti Gali Lake, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Taobatt Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda Valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Taobatt Valley, AJK







Bagh Valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

superb nature at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

Irresistible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Kaghan




Shogran




Naran





Shingri Top,Kaghan




Jalkahd,Kaghan


----------



## Ultima Thule

RangeMaster said:


> Kaghan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingri Top,Kaghan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalkahd,Kaghan


Bro it not KPK pictures this thread for Azad Kashmir pic br please upload AK pics only thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

pakistanipower said:


> Bro it not KPK pictures this thread for Azad Kashmir pic br please upload AK pics only thank you


Ok dude...


----------



## mr.robot

Definition of being Magnificent..
Wondering what way is used by people living there to approach directly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

Tried to upload in high res but the internet is bumpy like the road as coming back from tour de AJK. Will do later.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## naveedahmed86

mr.robot said:


> Tried to upload in high res but the internet is bumpy like the road as coming back from tour de AJK. Will do later.


Nice. Aur bhi upload karen. Sir! How far did you go? Itenary aur details btaen. Mera kumrat ka plan hai lekin idhar bhi janay ka dil kar raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arang Kel Neelam valley, Azad Kashmir, 30-Apr-2017.

Pic Credit: waqar Ahmad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

naveedahmed86 said:


> Nice. Aur bhi upload karen. Sir! How far did you go? Itenary aur details btaen. Mera kumrat ka plan hai lekin idhar bhi janay ka dil kar raha hai



Will upload selected ones once I collect all from friends. It was a sudden tour. Left ISB on Wednesday afternoon and went straight to Kutton resorts. Night stay there. Wandered in Jagran Valley in morning. Then left for Shardah. Night stay at Shardah was the best part as observed shab-e-barat in a mosque there. Travelled straight from Shardah to ISB today. Last part was Amma’s reception with jooti & gaaliyan 

My actual summer plan after Ramzan is still undecided between Chitta Katha or Dudipatsar. Visited Kumrat valley last year and you should go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveedahmed86

mr.robot said:


> Will upload selected ones once I collect all from friends. It was a sudden tour. Left ISB on Wednesday afternoon and went straight to Kutton resorts. Night stay there. Wandered in Jagran Valley in morning. Then left for Shardah. Night stay at Shardah was the best part as observed shab-e-barat in a mosque there. Travelled straight from Shardah to ISB today. Last part was Amma’s reception with jooti & gaaliyan
> 
> My actual summer plan after Ramzan is still undecided between Chitta Katha or Dudipatsar. Visited Kumrat valley last year and you should go there.


Sir! Kashmir kyun nahi?


----------



## ssethii

mr.robot said:


> Tried to upload in high res but the internet is bumpy like the road as coming back from tour de AJK. Will do later.


Which places did you visit on this tour and how you rate them.


----------



## mr.robot

naveedahmed86 said:


> Sir! Kashmir kyun nahi?


Because Kashmir belongs to me. Since I have seen Kashmir in green, Ishq sa ho gaya. I feel like that either I could absorb Kashmir in me or get absorbed by her. 



ssethii said:


> Which places did you visit on this tour and how you rate them.


It was short trip. I was in Jagran and Sharda. Both 8/10. If you want to see 10/10, then have to go further to Arang Kel and Taobut.


----------



## naveedahmed86

mr.robot said:


> Because Kashmir belongs to me. Since I have seen Kashmir in green, Ishq sa ho gaya. I feel like that either I could absorb Kashmir in me or get absorbed by her.


Sir! Kashmir ki hi baat kar rhay hain..


----------



## ssethii

mr.robot said:


> Because Kashmir belongs to me. Since I have seen Kashmir in green, Ishq sa ho gaya. I feel like that either I could absorb Kashmir in me or get absorbed by her.
> 
> 
> It was short trip. I was in Jagran and Sharda. Both 8/10. If you want to see 10/10, then have to go further to Arang Kel and Taobut.


I have been to Arang kel and rattigalli , tell me about tao butt and any other spot around it.


----------



## ghazi52

Chitta Katha Lake, AJK






Frozen Chitta Katha Lake, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

naveedahmed86 said:


> Sir! Kashmir ki hi baat kar rhay hain..


Haha . If you need any info regarding trip, reach me at Kik messenger. My id is _engineeredhead 



ssethii said:



I have been to Arang kel and rattigalli , tell me about tao butt and any other spot around it.

Click to expand...

_Taobat is end of Kashmir. You can go from Kel to Shounter valley and then track to Chitta Kattha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Is there any Kashmiri in this forum? Need some help


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda , Neelum Valley







Dowarian Valley, AJK







Neelum River, Taobatt, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

mohammad45 said:


> Is there any Kashmiri in this forum? Need some help



What do you need, mate?


----------



## mr.robot

Kashmir! stop being so cute/pretty


----------



## mr.robot

Charming Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

mohammad45 said:


> Is there any Kashmiri in this forum? Need some help


Yes @django @waz @EAK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> Yes @django @waz @EAK



Waz be Gilgiti.


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Waz be Gilgiti.


He said he was from Neelum :-(


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> He said he was from Neelum :-(



Sorry I confused him with Wajsal :p My bad, my bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda Valley, AJK

By Aziz Changezi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

I live here somewhere


----------



## mr.robot

Kashmir! Good morning. Morning as beautiful as you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

May ravishing Kashmir's sunrise shine on me.


----------



## Muhammed45

Zibago said:


> Yes @django @waz @EAK


Thanks mate. 
@django @waz @EAK 
Since have joined this forum, i have become a supporter of Kashmir, however, i had different views in the past. 
I have an important question, you brothers, as Kashmiris, you want to be a part of Pakistan or an independent country? What is the the majority demand of Kashmiri folks?
I have to know, where and which side should i be standing. Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

mohammad45 said:


> Thanks mate.
> @django @waz @EAK
> Since have joined this forum, i have become a supporter of Kashmir, however, i had different views in the past.
> I have an important question, you brothers, as Kashmiris, you want to be a part of Pakistan or an independent country? What is the the majority demand of Kashmiri folks?
> I have to know, where and which side should i be standing. Thanks in advance



I am not a kashmiri but I would try to answer you.

There are three option

1. Live with India
2. Live with Pakistan
3. Complete independence

In AJK or our Pakistani Kashmir most people want to live with Pakistan with a minrority that supports option 3 that is complete independence. Little to nobody wants to live with India.

In IOK or Indian occupied Kashmir, most support option 3 with a sizable minority that wants to live with Pakistan. a very small tiny minority wants to live with India. In both cases India is the occupier and oppressor for both parts of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

mohammad45 said:


> Thanks mate.
> @django @waz @EAK
> Since have joined this forum, i have become a supporter of Kashmir, however, i had different views in the past.
> I have an important question, you brothers, as Kashmiris, you want to be a part of Pakistan or an independent country? What is the the majority demand of Kashmiri folks?
> I have to know, where and which side should i be standing. Thanks in advance


dear bro despite being 3% of the Pak populace , kashmiris constitute 10% of the Pak military , the regular one. And on top of that our current p.m and chief minister of punjab , the largest province of Pak are both Kashmiris, speaks volume .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

mohammad45 said:


> Thanks mate.
> @django @waz @EAK
> Since have joined this forum, i have become a supporter of Kashmir, however, i had different views in the past.
> I have an important question, you brothers, as Kashmiris, you want to be a part of Pakistan or an independent country? What is the the majority demand of Kashmiri folks?
> I have to know, where and which side should i be standing. Thanks in advance



Well I am from Azad Kashmir .. And i'll definitely vote for Pakistan..And believe me ,Being a local i can easily say on everyone's behalf that 100% people will vote for Pakistan from my area..that's the feeling there..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Taobutt




Banjosa lake




Towards Shardha valley






mohammad45 said:


> Thanks mate.
> @django @waz @EAK
> Since have joined this forum, i have become a supporter of Kashmir, however, i had different views in the past.
> I have an important question, you brothers, as Kashmiris, you want to be a part of Pakistan or an independent country? What is the the majority demand of Kashmiri folks?
> I have to know, where and which side should i be standing. Thanks in advance


As per as living with India is concerned there is a big NO...!








And living with Pakistan








Living free without joining India or Pakistan is difficult and the Kashmiri people supporting this idea make no more then 2 or 3%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

RangeMaster said:


>


 wow!


----------



## krash

mohammad45 said:


> wow!



That is nothing bud.

Protests in Indian Occupied Kashmir,













On Eid,






And our martyrs are buried in the Green and White,













And then these,

From 00:16,

"Long live long live? *Pakistan Pakistan"*
"My life my life? *Pakistan Pakistan*"
"Heart, life? *Pakistan*"
"What's the message of the martyrs? *Kashmir will become Pakistan*"
"long live? *Pakistan*"





While celebrating Pakistan's independence day. From 02:57,

"My life my life, *Pakistan Pakistan*"
"Message of the martyrs, *Kashmir will become Pakistan*"






One of the most famous Kashmiri leaders. From 1:27,

"We are Pakistanis, *Pakistan is ours*"






Even the Indian media reports on Pakistan slogans in Kashmir,






And then prayers for Pakistan,







Or this,







You'd be hard pressed to find any protest/rally pictures from Indian Occupied Kashmir without Pakistani flags and Pakistani slogans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

mohammad45 said:


> Thanks mate.
> @django @waz @EAK
> Since have joined this forum, i have become a supporter of Kashmir, however, i had different views in the past.
> I have an important question, you brothers, as Kashmiris, you want to be a part of Pakistan or an independent country? What is the the majority demand of Kashmiri folks?
> I have to know, where and which side should i be standing. Thanks in advance


It would be something like 50% for Pakistan, 40% for Independance and 10% for India.

Nearly everyone in Pakistani Kashmir wants to remain in Pakistan and will vote for Pakistan.

People in IoK want mostly independence, however there is a very large portion that wants to join Pakistan.

Most non-muslims in IoK want to remain with India as they fear that their 'religious freedom' will be limited under a Muslim state. India is using demographic change to increase this third group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> India is using demographic change to increase this third group.



I knew this part as a part of some filthy policies, it is happening in Myanmar too. But the biggest one happened in Palestine. I would name it a genocide and an act of occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

krash said:


> That is nothing bud.
> 
> Protests in Indian Occupied Kashmir,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Eid,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our martyrs are buried in the Green and White,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then these,
> 
> From 00:16,
> 
> "Long live long live? *Pakistan Pakistan"*
> "My life my life? *Pakistan Pakistan*"
> "Heart, life? *Pakistan*"
> "What's the message of the martyrs? *Kashmir will become Pakistan*"
> "long live? *Pakistan*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While celebrating Pakistan's independence day. From 02:57,
> 
> "My life my life, *Pakistan Pakistan*"
> "Message of the martyrs, *Kashmir will become Pakistan*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most famous Kashmiri leaders. From 1:27,
> 
> "We are Pakistanis, *Pakistan is ours*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Indian media reports on Pakistan slogans in Kashmir,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then prayers for Pakistan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to find any protest/rally pictures from Indian Occupied Kashmir without Pakistani flags and Pakistani slogans.



Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyoto

mohammad45 said:


> I knew this part as a part of some filthy policies, it is happening in Myanmar too. But the biggest one happened in Palestine. I would name it a genocide and an act of occupation



Well Indian and maharajah's troops started it in 1947 and killed tens of thousands of Muslims in Jammu so its nothing new. An Indian general even said recently if I recall right that a state-wide referendum in Jammu and Kashmir is becoming more tilted towards India by the changing demographics. Sad that the Kashmiris and Rohingyas are more ignored than even the Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Neshat garden, a beautiful place in Kashimr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Banjosa Lake, AJK






Kel Valley, AJK







Neelum Valley







Patrind Hydro Power Plant, AJK







Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Arang Kel, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Trek Towards Chitta Katha Lake, AJK


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda Bridge, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley







Frozen Ratti Gali Lake, AJK







Neelum Valley






Taobatt Valley, AJK






Arang Kel







Arang Kel, AJK






Arang Kel, AJK







Jagran resort, Kutton colony, Neelum valley

Credits: GhÃni Ch‎







Muzaffarabad City, AJK







Guraiz Valley, Taobatt, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Beautiful snowy moment taken by photographer, Azad Kashmir, Source Pinterest,.
@ghazi52 Is this the same image from Muzaffarabad City, AJK?


----------



## Ocean

mohammad45 said:


> View attachment 407120
> 
> Beautiful snowy moment taken by photographer, Azad Kashmir, Source Pinterest,.
> @ghazi52 Is this the same image from Muzaffarabad City, AJK?


Visit pakistan and explore places yourself. Balochistan , gb , northern areas , northern kashmir. Just make sure you make bookings at some nice clean hotel and visit northern areas during summer /spring , i guess winters will be very harsh. Leaving sectarian stuff aside iranians are like our own people , much like our own countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sangam Hotel, Muzaffarabad, AJK










Jagran Resort, Jagran Valley, AJK


----------



## ghazi52

Taobat, Gurais Valley

By Muhammad Akram Attari








Chitta Katha Lake, AJK








Bhimber, AJK








Ramkot fort, Mirpur

Credits: Up, Above & Beyond - Professional QuadCopter / Drone Services

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zibago said:


> Yes @django @waz @EAK


arent you kashmirir?


----------



## Zibago

Narendra Trump said:


> arent you kashmirir?


Its always better to travel in a group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karen,Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karen, Azad Kashmir


----------



## monitor

Floating with Flowers, Dal Lake, Kashmir, 1956. Photo by Norman Parkinson


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

i love Mirpur AJK


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Ratti Gali Lake, Azad Kashmir, Pakistan 
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Taobat, Neelam Vallay,






We invites you for 3 day tour to Neelam valley AJK. Any One Can Join Our Trips From Any City.

Females | Families | Bachelors | Couples All Are Invited To Join Us: 

Cost from Lahore: 8500 PKR (per head)
Cost from Islamabad: 8000 PKR (per head)
Cost from sialkot 8500 PKR (per head)

Note! In case couple needs separate room, Rs.2000/- per head additional will be charged

Tour Duration: 3 Days 2 Nights
Date: 01 to 03 Dec, 2017
Last Date of Registration: 28 Oct, 2017

Advance Payment: 5000 PKR (per head)
Contact for Booking and Registration: 0334-9809087 | 0322-8833561

|Main Attraction|

– Muzafarabad
– Kundal Shahi
– Athmuqam
– Kutton
– Keran
– Sharda
– Kel
– Arang Kel
__________________________________________
Package Cost: Rs. 8500/- Per Person.

Booking with Rs.4000 advance payment. Remaining amount to be paid at time of Departure.

[Accommodation on 4 Share Basis. Additional Rs.1500 Per Person for Double Sharing].
__________________________________________
WHAT YOU HAVE PAID FOR:-
• Travelling on our luxurious coasters
• Fuel 
• Toll Taxes
• Quality Meals 2 Times (Breakfast and Dinner)
• Bar BQ + Bonfire
• Services of Guides
• 2 Night accommodation
________________________________________

|Tour intnerty |

Day 0:
Departure from Lahore at 08:00 PM.
Reached Islamabad: 12:00 AM
Departure from Islamabad 12:30 Am.

Day 1:
Arrival at Muzaffarabad: 6:00 AM
Breakfast at muzafarabad 6:30 Am
Departure for Neelum Valley: 8:00 AM
Short Stay at Dhani Waterfall
Short stay at Keran & Drive Towards Shardah
Explore Sharda Bazar & River View
Dinner 07:00 Pm
Night Stay at Sharda.

Day 2:
Wake up call 06:00 Am
Breakfast 6:30 AM
Departure for Kel : 7:30 AM
At Kel: 9:00AM
Hike Towards Arangkel After Chairlift Ride
At Arang Kel 10:00 AM
Move back to Kel 1:00 PM
At Kel 2:00 PM
At Shardah 4:00 PM
At Kutton 6:30 PM
Over night stay at kotton resort 
Dinner Bonfire & BBQ 08:00 Pm

Day 3:
Wake up call: 8:00 AM
Breakfast: 8:30 AM
Visit of Kundal Shai Waterfall
Departure For Muzafarabad 10:30 AM
At Muzaffrabad 1:30 PM
at Islamabad: 5:30 PM
At Lahore 11:00 PM

End of Tour.
______________________________________
|Services Included|
-Transport – Luxury AC Saloon Coaster 
-Quality Food (Breakfast + Dinner)
-Jeep Charges
-Cold Drinks, Mineral Water, at Night
-Bonfire + Bar BQ + Music 
-Accommodation 
-Guide 
-Photography -BBQ
-Tolls and Taxes
-Basic First Aid Kit. 

|Services Not Included|
-Personal trekking equipment and clothing
-Extras at hotels like hot / soft drinks, laundry, phone calls.
-Insurance liability medical aid, and rescue coverage.
-Any kind of expense incurred, if anyone leaves trip at any stage due to any reason.

Advance Payment: 5000 PKR (per head)
Contact for Booking and Registration: 0334-9809087 | 0322-8833561

REGISTRATION:
 Deposit Advance amount in the below account :

Payment Methods
1- Easy Paisa
Js Bank Account #
Titel Mansoor-ul-Hassan 
Acc no # 911877
Mobi Cash Account# 0305-4289974

2- By Hand Payment:
Greenland Adventures & Tours Office:
Chowk Ghanta Ghar Sialkot Cantt.

Upcoming events : https://web.facebook.com/greenland.adv.tours/ 

Call or SMS at numbers given below:
Mehar Hassan
0334-9809087 | 0305-4289974

Adil lahorie
0322-8833561


----------



## ghazi52

Taobat, Neelum Valley






Pir Chinasi Today


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pic of Sharda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ratti Gali Lake,Neelam Valley
















Neelam Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Arang Kel *is a lush green village, hill station and tourist spot in Neelum valley, Azad Kashmir*. *






Taobatt - Kel








"Aspiration"

Where flowers make up a one way motorway and sunshines like a street light shining lamp, I follow a road that drives me to home.
*
A waterfall on the way towards Chitta Katha Lake, Shounter Valley, Kashmir, Pakistan *






"Amelioration"

To see a bright shiny morning you must pass through the dark night.
*
Sunset at Shounter Valley, Kashmir, Pakistan.*


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley









Arang Kel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tolli Pir Rawalakot Azad Jammu & Kashmir *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ARANG KEL, AZAD KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Toli Peer.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Spoon lake, Shounter, Neelum Valley, Kashmir, Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fatima Jinnah Women's College U/C in Muzaffarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Supreme"

I looked up into the sky, into the sun, into the stars, to the mountains.
Then I looked down to the flowers, the rocks, to the insects, to the trees, to the gigantic lands, everything I saw, was telling me
"Its Me!"
*
Hari Parbat (Kashmir 2nd Highest Peak), Shounter Valley, Kashmir, Pakistan. A

*


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> Neelum Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arang Kel


Whats a Tata sumo doing in ajk


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Storm bombardier said:


> @ghazi52 Whats a Tata sumo doing in ajk


----------



## ghazi52

I have no idea.




Storm bombardier said:


> Whats a Tata sumo doing in ajk


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> I have no idea.


It isn't ajk


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Rain in AJK ends dry spell of weather*






MUZAFFARABAD: Rain in most parts of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) on Sunday ended the weeks-long dry spell and brought a pleasant change in weather.

The capital city Muzaffarabad received showers following the week-long hot weather.

Showers were also reported from the upper reaches of Neelum Valley, Bagh, Haveli, Jehlum Valley, Leepa and Rawalakot.
Tourists from different parts of the country were seen heading to Neelum Valley and recreational spots to enjoy the weather as the District administration of Neelum and Jehlum Valley issued the message ‘roads are open for every kind of traffic.’


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Over 300 students would be enrolled in the college every year. 


MUZAFFARABAD: Academic activities in the first-ever cadet college in Muzaffarabad district and second in Azad Jammu and Kashmir began here on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Everything that is made beautiful and fair and lovely is made for the eye of one who sees. 

Beauty of Arang Kel, Neelum Valley Azad Kashmir Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rathoa Bridge Mirpur - *


----------



## ghazi52

#HaGulo by Qasamir steers the listener towards the richness and power of *Kashmiri folk music.* Altaf Mir’s emotion-packed vocals are anchored by the gentle ‘Sarangi’, the pulsating ‘Tumbaknaer’ and the iconic ‘Garha’. An effortless mix of traditional and electronic, get ready to groove to this song. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## inder

ghazi52 said:


> Everything that is made beautiful and fair and lovely is made for the eye of one who sees.
> 
> Beauty of Arang Kel, Neelum Valley Azad Kashmir Pakistan.


beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This picture is Arang Kel ,Neelum Valley Azad Kashmir 

*MIRPUR (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 2nd Aug, 2018 ) ,: *AJK Government would announce tourism policy in Azad Jammu Kashmir to attract maximum number of tourists in the most attractive liberated belt of the scenic Himalayan state.

AJK with its matchless natural beauty and hospitable climate holds huge potential to attract international and domestic tourists and the tourism sector needs to be further developed," the Chief Secretary AJK told the media representatives in his office on Thursday.

The AJK government is actively engaged to frame first ever tourism policy to be announced soon, he disclosed. The Chief Secretary told that 400 points on different roads across AJK have been identified to make them safe and secure to facilitate the visitors coming to Azad Kashmir from different parts of the country. He said over 100 new small and big tourist resorts would be constructed besides improving and expanding road networks across AJK in next two years.

The Chief Secretary pledged to take several measures for preserving natural beauty of the by preventing illegal construction and encroachments in Neelum Valley and others parts of Azad Kashmir.

Expressing his firm determination to promote culture of sustainable development compatible with the environment-friendly policy of the government, he said all possible measures would be taken to keep the River Neelum and River Jehlum free of pollution and sewage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> *Rathoa Bridge Mirpur - *



Why did they have to build a bridge? Why didn't they just build a road?


----------



## ghazi52

The Beauty of Neelum Valley Pakistan 
These are all shots of Neelum Valley that is still needed to explore to its hidden beauty .

www.instagram.com/sachinism_


----------



## ghazi52

Ratti Gali..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## messiach

@ghazi52 great photographs of AK, concordia and various passes in concordia. Do you travel regularly?


----------



## ghazi52

No, Just love them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kashmir Neelum Valley Sharda Arang Kel Taobat Bike Trip April 2017*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Calmness and Serenity by Ghulam Rasool, 








Track to Ratti Gali Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> No, Just love them.



Why don't you though? You deserve to see the North.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

krash said:


> Why don't you though? You deserve to see the North.


Need your help planning a trip to AK, bro!

Im planning Neelum... starting from Karachi... (probably take a flight to lahore and by road to the beautiful vallies I can visit in 4-5 days...

Travelling with family... wife and my 9 month baby angel Chuchu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Need your help planning a trip to AK, bro!
> 
> Im planning Neelum... starting from Karachi... (probably take a flight to lahore and by road to the beautiful vallies I can visit in 4-5 days...
> 
> Travelling with family... wife and my 9 month baby angel Chuchu.


Regarding trip to neelum calley, i u yst tried to pm u but couldn't do it probably due to ur settings. Let me know if u need guidance.
Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ratti Gali Lake
by Asad Sheikh, 
Azad Jammu & Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Need your help planning a trip to AK, bro!
> 
> Im planning Neelum... starting from Karachi... (probably take a flight to lahore and by road to the beautiful vallies I can visit in 4-5 days...
> 
> Travelling with family... wife and my 9 month baby angel Chuchu.



Got ya fam.

Luckily, I already have a few short story length posts on the matter.

Strongly recommend taking the Murree route to Muzaffarabad rather than the Abbottabad route. So Lahore to Islamabad by M2 then onto the Murree Expressway till you reach Lower Toppa. More on the route below.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"Really depends on where in Neelum Valley are we talking about. The Neelum river joins the Jhelum river right in the middle of Muzaffarabad; Neelum comes from the north and falls into the Jhelum as it comes in from the south-east and turns southwards. So technically, as soon as you cross the Quid-e-Azam bridge or cross Gojra on either the Abbottabad Rd or the Muzaffarabad bypass you are in Neelum Valley. As you exit Muzaffarabad northwards both the roads join and become the Neelum Rd. So 'technically', it takes you around two and half hrs non-stop from Islamabad to enter Neelum Valley.

Considering the fact that you would want to actually reach some place in Neelum Valley which is reminiscent of the pictures that you see on google, i.e. the famed Neelum Valley, with decent lodging then nearest two places would be Jagran and Keran. Kutton/Kundal Shahi is around 6-7 hrs non-stop from Islamabad, from where both Jagran and Keran are only half an hour further.

As far as the roads are concerned, you'll first take the Murree Express Way till Lower Toppa, which I'm sure you know is a dream.







After reaching Lower Toppa the Express Way becomes the Muzaffarabad Rd which is a typical mountain road, narrow and a little bumpy, exactly like the old Murree road.








Around an hour after this you'll reach the Kohala Bridge. Going over this bridge you'll cross over the Jhelum River and enter AJK. The road here becomes a two lane highway. This road is newly built and amazing all the way till Muzaffarabad (barring any landslides of course). You'll need only around 45 min to reach Muzaffarabad from here.







From Muzaffarabad you'll take the north exit onto the Neelum Rd. This road begins as the road that brought you to Muzaffarabad but starts narrowing as you drive further. Still, it is in very good condition, except for the small stretch where the Neelum-Jhelum Power project is being built. It will take you around three and a half hours to reach Kundal Shahi from Muzaffarabad. From here you'll either take the narrow road up the gorge towards Kuttan and then onto Jagran (30-45 min) or keep driving for another half hour to reach Keran. Below is the kinda road you'll see all the way till Keran,






The road from Kundal Shahi/Kutton to Jagran is narrow and in one area almost gravel (due to a major landslide) but the route is spectacular (Lord of The Rings references everywhere) and the Jagran Resort is the place to stay at in all of AJK.

From Keran to Shardah and then onto Kel the road pendulums every which way, from OK-ish to terrifying. You'll see patches like this which are very doable,







Then patches like this which are somewhat doable,






And then long patches like this which aren't very doable by an average joe,






Last time I was there it took me an hour and a half to cover the last 4km till Kel because the road was only mud and I was finding it extremely hard not to let my car drift off the edge.

The road beyond Keran (till Taobat) is a jeep track and I'd advise against driving your own car there.






The good thing though is that contracts have already been finalized for the expansion of the Neelum Rd. So in a few more years it won't be a problem driving till Kel at all.

Although Neelum is extremely beautiful from the beginning, the spectacular areas that you see in pictures start from Kundal Shahi. So I'd sincerely advise driving till Jagran, spending a few nights there and then hiring a vehicle (if you're not seasoned enough to drive there) to take you till Kel. Then spend a couple of nights at Kel with a day trip to Arang Kael and another to Taobat on a rented jeep. Return to Jagran or Keran, spend a night there and then drive all the way back to Muzaffarabad or Islamabad the next day.

The weather in June ranges from good to awesome depending on the clouds. The temperature drops as you travel northwards. By the time you reach Kel, it'll be cool to cold even in the sun. So take some warm clothes with you."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"You can't start Kashmir with Arang Kel. It's the last spot that you can drive to and the second last if you hire a jeep.

TBH, there isn't any good accommodation beyond Keran. Shardah is a large town which is in need of a serious clean up while Kel on the other hand is a small town, clean yet without any reasonable accommodation. There are quite a few truckers' hotels in both the towns but trust me you don't wanna stay there. There is a large military presence in both the towns, 39 FF in Kel and 31st in Shardah (if I remember correctly). The soldiers will try to convince you to rent one of the army's "rest houses". Do not fall for this, they are nothing like the regular army rest houses that you might have seen before. These are literally guard rooms and regular jawan mess rooms that they rent out to earn a little extra pocket-money. No need to mention that they are beyond awful. There is only one doable hotel in both the towns and its the AJK Tourism Hotel in Kel. After entering the town just ask for the way to the army base. You'll take a right from the middle of the bazaar and then another right and then a left. Now just before the next left which will take you up the hill to the army base you'll see the hotel on your right, you can't miss it, there isn't much there anyway. It's no resort but it is clean, the food is good, the people are nice and you get running hot water at all times, a far cry from all the other places up there. Even the AJK Tourism Hotel in Shardah isn't worth staying at. Its from Kel that you trek up to Arang Kel and the situation there isn't any better.

So, I'd suggest driving from Islamabad or Muzafarabad all the way to either Jagaran or Keran, spending the night there, waking up early and then driving all the way till Kel. Spend the night there at the hotel, wake up early and trek to Arang Kel. Spend half a day there and then trek back to the Kel hotel before dark. Spend another night there and then make your way back to Keran or Jagaran early next morning.

I must add the bit about Jagran. Not many people know that it's there. When you reach Kundalshahi (Just before Athmuqam) you'll cross a bridge into the town's market. You'll see a turn immediately to your left. Take it and drive all they way on that very narrow road, through that extremely narrow mountain gorge, along the Jagran nullah. You'll reach the village of Kuttan pretty quick. Don't get enticed by the hotels and motels here or on the way, trust me. Keep going till you reach Jagran. As soon as you enter the town you'll see a gate on your left with "Jagran Tourist Resort" written besides it on a big board. This is the jewel in all of Neelum valley. A Swedish team came to install a hydro-power generation unit on the hill behind the town. They also built a colony for their engineers and workers. When they left, the AJK government converted the colony into a tourist resort and they did a magnificent job at it. You'll have a private hut with 1-3 rooms, a study room, a kitchenette and 1-2 bathrooms. The colony is based on the side of a mountain and you get to see the town and the Jagran nullah running through it right below you. The resort is extremely clean and amazingly well maintained. Its also very secluded with a chain-link fence around its boundary making sure that you are safe to roam the resort at night as well (mostly concerning the animals). On top of it all, its at an extremely beautiful spot with thick forests all around you and snow capped peaks looking down at you. If there's one place to stay in Neelum then this is it.

The Tourism Department's hotel at Keran is also at an extremely beautiful spot with its backyard making the bank of the Neelum River across which is IOK. But the Jagran Resort is just a class apart.

ps: Book the hut 8.3, thank me later. Also, if you need contacts, let me know."


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I'd advise making Keran your third stop. So stay the first night at the Jagran resort, then the next at Kel at the AJK Tourism Rest House (I'd advise against staying at Arang Kel, available lodging is poor. So make Arand Kel a day visit), then spend the last night on your way back at Keran at either the Tourist Lodge (AJK Tourism) or the AJK Tourism Rest Houses.




The really narrow parts are all beyond Keran and a little patch on the road from Kutton to Jagran. I wouldn't worry too much about the Jagran road since it is in reasonable condition. So if your ok with driving on the narrower roads in Murree you'll be fine with this road. For the stretch from Keran to Kel, since it's your first time, I'd advise leaving your car either at Keran or at Jagran and just renting a jeep out to take you till Kel and maybe even till Taobat the next day if you can squeeze another night/day into your trip. You should definitely not take your car beyond Shardah (The road is very weather dependant. I once somehow ruptured my car's radiator pipe). You can park your car at pretty much any tourism office (they'll provide you with jeeps as well) or any hotel with a reasonable parking lot.




Book your rooms days in advance, stay at hut 8.3 at Jagran, if you can spare a couple of hours take the scenic jeep ride to the "glacier" behind Jagran (it's not a glacier but a really large and long chunk of perennial snow), don't expect a lot from the food, buy hand crafted silver jewellery from Kel for someone special, confirm that your room has running hot water where ever you stay, take a lot of pictures and, most importantly, have a blast!

And if you have anymore questions, feel free to ask."*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


These could not have covered all of it. What did I miss? Got more questions?


BTW just realised that you'll be doing this in winter. The roads will be iffy due to the snow and the cold wouldn't be ideal for our little angel Chuchu. You'll need live road condition updates from the hotels before every stretch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

krash said:


> Got ya fam.
> 
> Luckily, I already have a few short story length posts on the matter.
> 
> Strongly recommend taking the Murree route to Muzaffarabad rather than the Abbottabad route. So Lahore to Islamabad by M2 then onto the Murree Expressway till you reach Lower Toppa. More on the route below.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *"Really depends on where in Neelum Valley are we talking about. The Neelum river joins the Jhelum river right in the middle of Muzaffarabad; Neelum comes from the north and falls into the Jhelum as it comes in from the south-east and turns southwards. So technically, as soon as you cross the Quid-e-Azam bridge or cross Gojra on either the Abbottabad Rd or the Muzaffarabad bypass you are in Neelum Valley. As you exit Muzaffarabad northwards both the roads join and become the Neelum Rd. So 'technically', it takes you around two and half hrs non-stop from Islamabad to enter Neelum Valley.
> 
> Considering the fact that you would want to actually reach some place in Neelum Valley which is reminiscent of the pictures that you see on google, i.e. the famed Neelum Valley, with decent lodging then nearest two places would be Jagran and Keran. Kutton/Kundal Shahi is around 6-7 hrs non-stop from Islamabad, from where both Jagran and Keran are only half an hour further.
> 
> As far as the roads are concerned, you'll first take the Murree Express Way till Lower Toppa, which I'm sure you know is a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reaching Lower Toppa the Express Way becomes the Muzaffarabad Rd which is a typical mountain road, narrow and a little bumpy, exactly like the old Murree road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around an hour after this you'll reach the Kohala Bridge. Going over this bridge you'll cross over the Jhelum River and enter AJK. The road here becomes a two lane highway. This road is newly built and amazing all the way till Muzaffarabad (barring any landslides of course). You'll need only around 45 min to reach Muzaffarabad from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Muzaffarabad you'll take the north exit onto the Neelum Rd. This road begins as the road that brought you to Muzaffarabad but starts narrowing as you drive further. Still, it is in very good condition, except for the small stretch where the Neelum-Jhelum Power project is being built. It will take you around three and a half hours to reach Kundal Shahi from Muzaffarabad. From here you'll either take the narrow road up the gorge towards Kuttan and then onto Jagran (30-45 min) or keep driving for another half hour to reach Keran. Below is the kinda road you'll see all the way till Keran,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The road from Kundal Shahi/Kutton to Jagran is narrow and in one area almost gravel (due to a major landslide) but the route is spectacular (Lord of The Rings references everywhere) and the Jagran Resort is the place to stay at in all of AJK.
> 
> From Keran to Shardah and then onto Kel the road pendulums every which way, from OK-ish to terrifying. You'll see patches like this which are very doable,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then patches like this which are somewhat doable,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then long patches like this which aren't very doable by an average joe,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I was there it took me an hour and a half to cover the last 4km till Kel because the road was only mud and I was finding it extremely hard not to let my car drift off the edge.
> 
> The road beyond Keran (till Taobat) is a jeep track and I'd advise against driving your own car there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing though is that contracts have already been finalized for the expansion of the Neelum Rd. So in a few more years it won't be a problem driving till Kel at all.
> 
> Although Neelum is extremely beautiful from the beginning, the spectacular areas that you see in pictures start from Kundal Shahi. So I'd sincerely advise driving till Jagran, spending a few nights there and then hiring a vehicle (if you're not seasoned enough to drive there) to take you till Kel. Then spend a couple of nights at Kel with a day trip to Arang Kael and another to Taobat on a rented jeep. Return to Jagran or Keran, spend a night there and then drive all the way back to Muzaffarabad or Islamabad the next day.
> 
> The weather in June ranges from good to awesome depending on the clouds. The temperature drops as you travel northwards. By the time you reach Kel, it'll be cool to cold even in the sun. So take some warm clothes with you."
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "You can't start Kashmir with Arang Kel. It's the last spot that you can drive to and the second last if you hire a jeep.
> 
> TBH, there isn't any good accommodation beyond Keran. Shardah is a large town which is in need of a serious clean up while Kel on the other hand is a small town, clean yet without any reasonable accommodation. There are quite a few truckers' hotels in both the towns but trust me you don't wanna stay there. There is a large military presence in both the towns, 39 FF in Kel and 31st in Shardah (if I remember correctly). The soldiers will try to convince you to rent one of the army's "rest houses". Do not fall for this, they are nothing like the regular army rest houses that you might have seen before. These are literally guard rooms and regular jawan mess rooms that they rent out to earn a little extra pocket-money. No need to mention that they are beyond awful. There is only one doable hotel in both the towns and its the AJK Tourism Hotel in Kel. After entering the town just ask for the way to the army base. You'll take a right from the middle of the bazaar and then another right and then a left. Now just before the next left which will take you up the hill to the army base you'll see the hotel on your right, you can't miss it, there isn't much there anyway. It's no resort but it is clean, the food is good, the people are nice and you get running hot water at all times, a far cry from all the other places up there. Even the AJK Tourism Hotel in Shardah isn't worth staying at. Its from Kel that you trek up to Arang Kel and the situation there isn't any better.
> 
> So, I'd suggest driving from Islamabad or Muzafarabad all the way to either Jagaran or Keran, spending the night there, waking up early and then driving all the way till Kel. Spend the night there at the hotel, wake up early and trek to Arang Kel. Spend half a day there and then trek back to the Kel hotel before dark. Spend another night there and then make your way back to Keran or Jagaran early next morning.
> 
> I must add the bit about Jagran. Not many people know that it's there. When you reach Kundalshahi (Just before Athmuqam) you'll cross a bridge into the town's market. You'll see a turn immediately to your left. Take it and drive all they way on that very narrow road, through that extremely narrow mountain gorge, along the Jagran nullah. You'll reach the village of Kuttan pretty quick. Don't get enticed by the hotels and motels here or on the way, trust me. Keep going till you reach Jagran. As soon as you enter the town you'll see a gate on your left with "Jagran Tourist Resort" written besides it on a big board. This is the jewel in all of Neelum valley. A Swedish team came to install a hydro-power generation unit on the hill behind the town. They also built a colony for their engineers and workers. When they left, the AJK government converted the colony into a tourist resort and they did a magnificent job at it. You'll have a private hut with 1-3 rooms, a study room, a kitchenette and 1-2 bathrooms. The colony is based on the side of a mountain and you get to see the town and the Jagran nullah running through it right below you. The resort is extremely clean and amazingly well maintained. Its also very secluded with a chain-link fence around its boundary making sure that you are safe to roam the resort at night as well (mostly concerning the animals). On top of it all, its at an extremely beautiful spot with thick forests all around you and snow capped peaks looking down at you. If there's one place to stay in Neelum then this is it.
> 
> The Tourism Department's hotel at Keran is also at an extremely beautiful spot with its backyard making the bank of the Neelum River across which is IOK. But the Jagran Resort is just a class apart.
> 
> ps: Book the hut 8.3, thank me later. Also, if you need contacts, let me know."
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "I'd advise making Keran your third stop. So stay the first night at the Jagran resort, then the next at Kel at the AJK Tourism Rest House (I'd advise against staying at Arang Kel, available lodging is poor. So make Arand Kel a day visit), then spend the last night on your way back at Keran at either the Tourist Lodge (AJK Tourism) or the AJK Tourism Rest Houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The really narrow parts are all beyond Keran and a little patch on the road from Kutton to Jagran. I wouldn't worry too much about the Jagran road since it is in reasonable condition. So if your ok with driving on the narrower roads in Murree you'll be fine with this road. For the stretch from Keran to Kel, since it's your first time, I'd advise leaving your car either at Keran or at Jagran and just renting a jeep out to take you till Kel and maybe even till Taobat the next day if you can squeeze another night/day into your trip. You should definitely not take your car beyond Shardah (The road is very weather dependant. I once somehow ruptured my car's radiator pipe). You can park your car at pretty much any tourism office (they'll provide you with jeeps as well) or any hotel with a reasonable parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book your rooms days in advance, stay at hut 8.3 at Jagran, if you can spare a couple of hours take the scenic jeep ride to the "glacier" behind Jagran (it's not a glacier but a really large and long chunk of perennial snow), don't expect a lot from the food, buy hand crafted silver jewellery from Kel for someone special, confirm that your room has running hot water where ever you stay, take a lot of pictures and, most importantly, have a blast!
> 
> And if you have anymore questions, feel free to ask."*
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> These could not have covered all of it. What did I miss? Got more questions?
> 
> 
> BTW just realised that you'll be doing this in winter. The roads will be iffy due to the snow and the cold wouldn't be ideal for our little angel Chuchu. You'll need live road condition updates from the hotels before every stretch.




Bro, Im a good driver... 2 major accidents and driving in all conditions n terrains (all provinces)... n getting caught in flash floods in suleiman ranges... ive seen my share of fuk ups...

Ive driven till muzafarabad city trying to chase the icy peaks you start seeing from bhurban... 

So basically i start frpm lhr... stay at murree for the night.... than towards *Kutton/Kundal Shahi or Jagran , Keran *... which ones better with decent accomodation? 

Than the next day to Kel? wonder if car can do that.


And than jeep ride to arrang kel or tao butt... ? accomodation in tao butt n arrang kel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muzaffarabad View from Lohar Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bro, Im a good driver... 2 major accidents and driving in all conditions n terrains (all provinces)... n getting caught in flash floods in suleiman ranges... ive seen my share of fuk ups...



Haha, no no those posts were originally meant for someone else. I didn't simply quote them because I made some changes in the originals.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ive driven till muzafarabad city trying to chase the icy peaks you start seeing from bhurban...



And how disapointed were you when you didn't see nothing of the sort in Muzaffarabad? 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So basically i start frpm lhr... stay at murree for the night.... than towards *Kutton/Kundal Shahi or Jagran , Keran *... which ones better with decent accomodation?
> 
> Than the next day to Kel? wonder if car can do that.
> 
> 
> And than jeep ride to arrang kel or tao butt... ? accomodation in tao butt n arrang kel?



Yes, so Lahore to Murree. Then Murree to Jagran (Trust me. Besides you can stop at Keran for some riverside pakoras on your way to Shardah. Kutton and Kundalshahi are meh). Basically when you hit Kundalshahi you'll have two choices. If you keep driving straight on the road (towards Shardah, Kel) you would reach Keran. But if you take a left at the Bazaar, pretty much right after crossing the small bridge, the road will first take you to Kutton and then on to Jagran. I'd really recommend spending a day at Jagran.... as you can tell by now, I love the place, the resort is brilliant (Stay at hut number 8.3. It is where the ministers come to stay. You might wanna book it in advance since its pretty sort after). Leave really early from Jagran towards Shardah. If you don't leave early enough then you'll have to spend the night at Shardah, which is extremely pretty but the town is a mess without proper lodging (the ancient Buddhist University is pretty cool there though). Plus there's too much to see along the way, you'll wanna take your time.

The car will be perfect till Jagran. Jagran to Shardah it all depends on the condition of the road and the weather. Last time I was there it had some really bad patches. If the weather isn't too cold get a jeep and travel without any worry. Shardah to Kel, I would recommend hiring a Jeep. TBH, I've taken my car till Kel a couple of times in conditions which were less than ideal but that was stupidity born out of youth. Once drove through ankle high mud to Kel on a Civic! It still can be done if the weather is ok but I won't recommend it when travelling with family. Stray rocks hitting the undercarriage, high risk of tire punctures, patches of deep mud and massive potholes, all a bit unnecessary. They've been saying the roads are to be built since years now, maybe there's been some progress. But don't worry about it, the people at Jagran will guide you about the road conditions very well. Shardah to Kel (even some parts before Shardah) is the sort of stretch which was paved once but has over time withered away in certain areas down to a dirt track. Kel to Arang Kel and Taobat is all about the weather. If it has been raining or snowing then you'll find it difficult to find a jeep driver willing to drive you there. Otherwise it would be no problem, but your car would be out of the question. Accommodation at both Arang Kel and Taobat would be below par, that's why I recommended making them just day trips. Even in Kel there's really only one place that is doable and that is the AJK Tourism Hotel.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> tao butt



Haha, I actually chuckled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalakot Town - District Poonch - Azad Jammu and Kashmir - Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Kel, Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Supreme Court , Muzaffarabad

*Toli Peer.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley





Sharda at Morning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muzaffarabad


----------



## ghazi52

Jagran Valley , AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Keil, AK


----------



## ghazi52

Gurhondori, Halmat, Azad Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

Sudhan Gali, Azad Kashmir, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gulpur, Kotli, AJK*
Photo Credit: Uzair Ahmad's Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Azad Jammu and Kashmir government has announced to observe 2019 as Year of Tourism.

A function was held in this connection at Kohala, the main entry point of the Azad Kashmir, where AJK Secretary Tourism Midhat Shahzad briefed people about the tourism potential in the state.


----------



## ghazi52

*Patrind , *Latest Picture 

Pic Credit : Murtaza Ali‎

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bagh Azad Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Al Malik Fahad Bin Abdul Aziz, Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Gurais Valley in Winter
Phullwai Village Gurais valley District Neelam Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view of Sharda (Neelam Valley) in snowfall


----------



## ghazi52

Opening the Main Neelum Valley Road at Dowarian,


----------



## ghazi52

*AJK to launch chopper service for promotion of tourism
*
Mushtaq Minhas says necessary steps are being taken for relaxation in restrictions for visit of foreign tourists, Chief secretary, information minister hold meeting with office-bearers of Pakistan Association of Tour Operators

AJK Chief Secretary Mathar Niaz Rana has said that Azad Jammu Kashmir is a state of diversified landscapes, mesmerizing sights and has potential of international tourism.

Addressing a meeting attended by Pakistan Association of Tour Operators on Saturday, he disclosed that steps are being taken for helicopter service to and from various mountainous scenic sites for the promotion of tourism.

“All the legal and constitutional responsibilities would be fulfilled for international tourists to make the job of tour operator easy,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Al Malik Fahad Bin Abdul Aziz, Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Above the clouds !
Peer Chinasi, Muzaffarabad, AJK


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Muzaffarabad Azad Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelam Valley


----------



## shawn52

*Dhani Baqalan on Muzaffarabad Just Beautiful i can say that*


----------



## ghazi52

Arang Kel Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Taobat, Neelum Valley, AJK






Keran - Neelum Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Jagran 
Neelum Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Above the clouds at Pir Chinasi, Muzaffarabad, AJK. Sep' 2018. 
One of the best destinations for a day trip.


----------



## ghazi52

Peer Chanasi, Muzaffarabad on 6/4/2019
By: Kazim Abbasi


----------



## ghazi52

Chitha Katha Lake, Azad Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

The Valley of grace is the most beautiful valley of Neelum Valley, which starts from the nail to the th of the th century, the district of bandipora and the second border of Gilgit - Baltistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley, AJ & K
Pakistan 
Pic By: Bakht Bedar


----------



## Ultima Thule




----------



## ghazi52

Masjid of Arrang kel Neelum Valley
Pic by:Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

لیپہ ویلی سیاحوں کے لیے ایک تعارف۔۔۔

اگر آپ اسلام آباد ہیں تو مظفرآباد مری ایکسپریس وے کا انتخاب کریں براستہ کوہالہ اور مظفرآباد پہنچتے ہی دو میل پل سے آگے داہیں جانب دریا جہلم کے کنارے شاہراہ سری نگر کا انتخاب لیپہ پہنچنے کا واحد حل ہے ۔۔مظفرآباد سے لیپہ کا سفر 100 کلومیٹر ہے. شاہراہ سری نگر کے راستے میں آپ جہلم ویلی کے مختلف خوبصورت علاقوں کا لطف اٹھاتے ہوے جب ہٹیاں پہنچیں گے تو ہٹیاں مین بازار سے دس منٹ کی مسافت پر آپ کو باہیں جانب نیلی پل کی طرف رخ کرنا ہوگا ۔ان خوبصورت علاقوں سے ہوتے ہوے آپ تین چار گاوں کراس کر کے ریشیاں پہنچ جائیں گے۔۔راستے میں لمنیاں سے ریشیاں بہت محتاط ڈرائیونگ کریں سنگل وے سڑک پر کسی بھی وقت سامنے سے گاڑی آ سکتی ہے ۔۔جو خطرناک موڑوں کی وجہ سے آپ کی جان بھی جا سکتی ہے ایک چھوٹی سی غلطی کی وجہ سے ۔۔کیونکہ نیچے بہت بڑی کھائیاں ہیں آگےموڑ میں آپ دیکھ نہیں سکیں گے ۔۔۔اس لیے احتیاط ضروری ہے ۔۔اب آپ یہ سفر کر کے ریشیاں پہنچ جائیں گے تو وہاں سے آگے دو راستے لیپہ کے لیے نکلتے ہیں ایک راستہ داوکھن سے ہوتا ہوا موجی لبگراں تک آپ کو آسانی سے لے جاہے گا ۔لبگراں سے آگے کرناہ کا وہ علاقہ ہے جو انڈیا کے قبضے میں آہ جاتا ہے ۔تقسیم سےپہلے یہ کرناہ ایک ہی تحصیل ہوتی تھی وزارت مظفرآباد کی جس میں نیلم بھی شامل تھا اور اس کا تحصیل ہیڈ کواٹر ٹیٹوال تھا جو مقبوضہ کشمیر کرناہ میں ہے اور باقی آگے وہاں سے نیلم آ جاتا ہے تقسیم سے پہلے یہی راستہ سب سے آسان تھا مظفرآباد پہنچنے کے لیے ۔لیکن مقبوضہ علاقہ چونکہ بھارتی قبضے میں ہے تو ہمیں متبادل راستہ ڈھونڈنا پڑا جس کا زکر اوپر کیاگیا ہے۔ جو کہ ہمیں کافی مشکل بھی پڑتا ہے ۔ 
اور سردیوں میں برف کی وجہ سے روڈ کا نام نشان بھی نہیں ہوتا تو کوشش کریں لہزا آپ مئی سے اکتوبر کے درمیان لیپہ ویلی اسانی سے اہ سکتے ہیں یہ سب سے اچھا موسم ہوتا ہے ۔۔اب آتے ہیں ریشیاں سے دوسرے راستے کی طرف جو ریشیاں سے برتھواڑ گلی سے ہوتا ہے ہوا لیپہ منڈل کے مقام پر آپ کو وادی میں داخل کرواتا ہے اور راستے میں بے حد خوبصورت مقام آپ کی روح کو تسکین دیں گے۔۔وادی میں داخل ہو کر آپ کو بے پناہ خوبصورت مقامات دیکھنے کو ملیں گے ۔کیسرکوٹ گاوں کا نظارہ اتنا حسین کہ آنکھیں کھلی رہ جاہیں اور موسم ایسا کہ آپ کو بار بار آنے کا
دل کرے گا۔۔۔
منڈل سے پانچ منٹ کی مسافت کے بعد کیسرکوٹ میں ایک چوک آے گا جس کا نام ٹنل چوک ہے اس سے داہیں جانب وادی کا وہ حصہ ہے جس کی خوبصورتی کی کوئی مثال نہیں نوکوٹ کے سرخ چاول کے کھیت ایک دیدنی منظر ہے ۔۔۔۔۔
اور وہاں سے آگے چننیاں جہاں سے نالہ قاضی ناگ کے کنارے ٹھنڈی ہواہیں آپ کا ہمہ وقت انتظار میں رہتی ہیں ۔ٹھنڈے میٹھے چشمے اور گھنے جنگلات لیپہ ویلی کی خوبصورتی کو اور بھی دو بالا کرتے وہاں سے آگے منڈاکلی اور کلی منڈل ایسی خوبصورت جگہیں جہاں آپ با آسانی کیمپنگ کر سکتے ہیں۔۔۔
ایسے گھنے جنگلات اور میدان ہیں جن کی وجہ سے کشمیر کو جنت کہا گیا ہے ۔۔روڈ کی حالت اتنی اچھی نہیں لیکن موٹر سائیکل اور جیب کا انتخاب سب سے بہترین رہے گا ۔۔باقی وادی کا دوسرا حصہ لبگراں تک اور بجلدھار تک ہے اور ان دونوں گاوں سے آگے مقبوضہ کشمیر کے علاقہ کرناہ شروع ہو جاتا ہے۔۔
ٹنل چوک سے آپ باہیں جانب جاہیں تو آپ کو پانچ منٹ کی مسافت پر لیپہ بازارنظر آہے گا جہاں آپ کو ہوٹل اور دوسری کھانے پینے کی ساری چیزیں مل جاہیں گی اور اپ کا یہ سفر مظفرآباد سے لیپہ ویلی تک کا تقریباً پانچ سے چھ گھنٹے میں مکمل ہو جائے گا ۔۔لیپہ ویلی کو اللہ تعالی نے بے شمار نعمتوں سے نوازا ہے اور وہاں کے لوگ کافی مہمان نواز اور عزت کرنے والے ہیں ۔اور اللہ کے خوف سے ڈرنے والے ریٹ بھی مناسب ہیں حالانکہ اتنا دور دراز ہونے کی وجہ سے بھی آپ کو مری سے کم ریٹ پر اچھی اور سستی رہاہش مل جاہے گی ۔اور کھانے پینے کی چیزوں کے مناسب دام ۔لیپہ ویلی کا سفر ضرور کریں انشااللہ ایک اچھا تجربے رہے گا آپ کی زندگی میں.
لیپہ ویلی کی مہمان نوازی، کشمیری طرز تعمیر کے حانل لکڑی سے بنے ہوئے گھر، چاول کے طے دار لہلہاتے کھیت، دیسی ساختہ چاول اور آٹا کی پن چکیاں، ذائقہ دار سیب اور اخروٹ، ٹھنڈے اور میٹھے پانی کے چشمے ہر طرف آپ نہیں بھولیں گے. اگر آپ مزہبی عقیدت رکھتے ہیں آپ تریڈاہ شریف حضرت سائیں مٹھا بابا سرکار کے دربار پر بھی جا سکتے ہیں جو بالکل لائن آف کنٹرول پر واقع ہے.










An Apple A Day
Keep the Doctor Away!
150 ka Injection thk hai
300 k Apple kon khae

Location: Line of Control

Ahad Iqbal


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley Taobut


----------



## ghazi52

*Taobut,* heaven on earth
AJK, Pakistan

Pics by: Maqsood MK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

چاول صاف کرنے والی دیسی ساختہ چکی

وادی لیپہ میں پانی کے بھاو سے چلنے والی یہ دیسی ساختہ پن چکی ہے جس کو مقامی زبان میں پیکو کہتے ہیں. یہ چکیاں لیپہ ویلی میں مختلف مقامات پر نالہ قاضی کے کنارے نصب ہیں اور یہ بہت زیادہ سیاحوں کی توجہ کا مرکز ہوتی ہیں یہ چکیاں چاول کے دانوں سے چھلکے (خوشے) کو الگ کر کے چاول کو صاف کرنے کا کام کرتی ہیں. ان چکیوں پر چاول صاف کرنے کے عوض پیسے نہیں نقد پیسے نہیں لیے جاتے بلکہ ایک پیمانہ طے ہے کہ من چاول صفائی کے عوض دو یا تین کلو چلو مزدوری کے طور پر دے جاتے ہیں چکی کے مالک کو. اور ان چکیوں کو چلانے کا اہتمام خواتین کرتی ہیں مرد نہیں. مخصوص خواتین ہی یہ کام کرتی ہیں جو اس کام میں مہارت رکھتی ہوتی ہیں


----------



## ghazi52

"Shakargarh Lake".

S.M Adventurer
May 18 · 

New Explored "Shakargarh Lake".

گزشتہ سال جولائی میں ہمارے گروپ نے ایک ایسی جھیل تک رسائی حاصل کی جس پر ہماری معلومات اور مقامی بکروالوں کی گواہی کے مطابق ہم ہی پہلے غیر مقامی تھے جو اس جھیل پر پہنچے۔ یہ جھیل وادی نیلم کے مقام تائوبٹ سے اندازاً 28 کلو میٹر دور وادی نیلم اور ضلع استور گلگت بلتستان کی حد فاصل پر ضلع استور کی حدود میں واقع ہے۔ گگئی کے جنگل سے ایک راستہ شکر گڑھ ندی کے ساتھ ساتھ اس جھیل کے بیس کیمپ لےجاتا ہے جو بکروالوں کی ایک خیمہ بستی ہے جسے شکر گڑھ گائوں کہا جاتا ہے۔ گگئی کے گھنے جنگل سے گزر کر دو دن کی ہائیکنگ کے بعد آپ بیس کیمپ پہنچیں گے جہاں مقامی بکروال آپ کو مسکراتے چہروں کے ساتھ خوش آمدید کہیں گے۔ یہاں سے لنڈی ٹاپ جسے شکر گڑھ ٹاپ بھی کہا جاسکتا ہے عبور کرکے آپ ضلع استور میں داخل ہوجائیں گے۔ لنڈی ٹاپ کی بلندی اندازاً 13500 فٹ ہے۔ چڑھائی مشکل ہے لیکن 6 سے 8 گھنٹے میں جھیل تک رسائی ممکن ہے۔ تائو بٹ سے جھیل کے درمیان وادیاں انتہائی حسین اور باوقار کوہسار سر اٹھائے کھڑے ہیں۔ انہیں کوہساروں سب سے نمایاں، سب سے ممتاز "نانگا پربت" دور سے اپنا جلوہ دکھاتا ہے جسکی تصویر اور جھیل کی مزید تصاویر جو ہم نے کنارے اتر کر لیں

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Dam & Village
AJ & Kashmir, Pakistan

Pic By: Irfan Zafar & others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Keran, Neelum Valley

Photo: Adeel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Taobutt, Neelum Valley

Photo by: Khawar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Police force has been formed for tourists in AJK for the promotion of Tourism.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Furqan LW

Kutton Waterfall. Jagran. Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Magnificent Tao But, Neelum Valley

By: Khayyam Shahzad


----------



## ghazi52

Kail, Neelam Valley, AJ & Kashmir

Pic By: Salman Munir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ratti Gali Lake 
*Azad Jammu & Kashmir*


----------



## ghazi52

Baboon Top - Neelum Valley

Full view is the first comment

Baboon Gali being crossed by the herders who reached here on eighth day of their journey in the same hours I made it there all alone.

June 30 2019

And yes that's part of the same panorama

Pic By: Farooq Seeru Bhai


----------



## ghazi52

Taobut, Neelum Valley,








Golden hour caught on the way back from neelum valley kashmir 
July 8 2019


----------



## ghazi52

Newly built Leswa Road, AJK


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> Photo credit: Furqan LW
> 
> Kutton Waterfall. Jagran. Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir,



That's actually not a waterfall. It's the runoff from the Hydroelectric Power Plant installed on the Jagran Nullah by the Swedes.


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Scene, Neelam valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Atif Saeed | Atif Saeed Fine Art Photography

*Daily Life in Kashmir, Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kail, AJ & Kashmir
Pic By: Maqsood MK
13 Aug 2018


----------



## ghazi52

RattiGali Lake...
AJK


----------



## ghazi52

*Here's how you can make a delicious hot cup of Kashmiri chai right at home*


MUBASHAR NAQVI

This rainy season calls for a hot cuppa, and you know Kashmiri chai hits all the right notes





Photos by the writer

Kashmir is not only known for its unrivalled natural beauty — snow-covered mountain peaks, blue rivers and rich culture — but also for its mouthwatering traditional food like rogan josh, dum olav, matschgand, goshtaba, modur pulav, aab gosht and many more.

To wash all the lovely food down, the Kashmiris have a special pink-coloured tea called noon chai which has a creamy, buttery and slightly thick consistency but is thin enough to sip gently.

The word noon means salt in Kashmiri and several other Indo-Aryan languages such as Bengali, Rajasthani and Nepali. That’s why one can easily guess that traditional Kashmiri noon chai will be salty. Yes, if tea can be sugarless then why not salty? However, sugar can be added if one prefers their chai sweet.

The popularity of noon chai across the South Asia region can be guaged by the many names it is known by. Noon chai is also served in many parts of Pakistan as Kashmiri chai, often with sugar and nuts at special occasions, weddings, and during the winter months. Kashmiri people in Pakistan also call it sabz chai. It is also served in Afghanistan, where it is known as shor chai. Pink tea and sheer chai are also Kashmiri chais by another name.

The origins of Kashmiri tea are unknown though it most likely emerged in the area — the green tea leaves used to make it are found in abundance in Himalayan regions such as China, Pakistan, Nepal, India and Bhutan.







There is no specific season or time for enjoying a cup of noon tea, though it is associated with cold weather because of its warming ingredients. It is an integral part of Kashmiri tradition and is consumed at least two to three times daily with accompaniments such as kulchas, sheermaal, Kashmiri breads, kandir tchot and baqarkhanis.

Green tea leaves used in the brewing of Kashmiri tea are a powerful antioxidant and come from the camellia sinensis plant. It inhibits formation of blood clots, and wards off chances of stroke and heart attack.

It is believed in Kashmiri folklore that noon chai is refreshing in the heat while in winters it warms you up. Not only is it nutritious, L-theanine, an amino acid component of the tea helps in reduction of stress and anxiety.

“In Ramazan particularly, when the digestive tract is a bit disturbed due to binging after iftar, sipping a cup of Kashmiri tea can help relieve heartburn, bloating and spasmodic pain in the tummy as it contains cardamom and baking soda,” says Shugufta Sheikh, a senior government teacher in Muzaffarabad.







“It is also a great way to wake up in Sehri,” she adds. “Generally, anaemics should avoid Kashmiri tea as it can cause a drop in iron levels because of polyphenolics in the green tea which function as iron chelators [small molecules that bind very tightly to metal ions] and prevent absorption of iron.

Kashmiri tea is energising, increases mental alertness, reduces headaches and upholds fluid levels in the body. Joint pains are also known to disappear to some extent if a pinch of cinnamon is added to the brew. Similarly, the saffron which is added to the tea can lift your spirits on a cold, miserable day.







“Traditionally noon chai, or Kashmiri chai is served saltish but many people prefer sweet tea. I like both,” says Shaista Rehman, a Muzaffarabad-based youth activist. “Usually, our breakfast consists of Kashmiri tea, omelette and traditional baqarkhani. Though there are number of recipes of Kashmiri tea, I like the one which is made of herbs from the forests of the scenic Neelum Valley.”

Kashmiris, living on both sides of the divided state and anywhere in the world equally enjoy its delicate flavour and have at least one cup a day, mostly in the evenings. In Muzaffarabad, the capital city of Azad Jammu and Kashmir, tourists from every nook and corner of the country run around asking for a traditional cup of noon chai, and flock to Madina Market, Main Bazaar and other adjacent areas to enjoy some with a piece of traditional flatbread.







Making a cup of Kashmiri chai is a labour of love but the taste is worth the time and effort. Apparently a cup of homemade-Kashmiri tea contains 115 calories, 9g fat, 35mg cholesterol, 12g carbs, 7g sugars and 9g protein.

Here’s a recipe that makes two cups of noon chai:

*Ingredients*
4 cups of water (2 cups of cold water)

2 to 3 tsp green tea leaves

Salt and/or sugar (according to your taste)

4 green cardamoms

2 cups milk

A pinch of baking soda or saffron (for the beautiful pink hue)

Crushed dry fruits (almonds and pistachios preferably)

Cream (optional)

*Method*
Pour two cups water in a pot and make sure that the pot you are using has a broad base. Crush green cardamoms in your hand until seeds come out. Add both the seeds and shell in the water. Add the green tea leaves. Add baking soda or saffron; it will give the pink colour to the tea.

Let the mixture simmer and boil for about 20 minutes until the water is reduced to half. Now add two cups of cold water while it's boiling and stir the mixture. After adding water, let it simmer for five to 10 minutes. While it simmers, boil the milk in another pot (you can add more cardamoms to milk, if you want). Keep stirring the mixture.

Add the tea mixture to the milk. Then add salt or sugar or both, according to your preference. Keep boiling the tea; the more you boil, the stronger the tea will be. Now finally pour tea in cups, add crushed dry fruits and enjoy a hot cup of noon chai.

_Mubashar Naqvi is a freelance writer based in Muzaffarabad. He may be reached at mubashar_naqvi@yahoo.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

The magnificent Pearl Continental Hotel, Mirpur Azad Kashmir. A water front and 2nd largest PC in the country. It will be ready to roll out by spring next year. It will be a wonderful location to host corporate events and support tourism in the area.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Explore the Beauty of Pakistan*

میں فقط پہاڑوں میں گھِری ایک وادی نہیں ہوں۔۔۔۔

ہو جائے جو دیدارِ یار تو کہاں یاس و الم رہتے ہیں
اِک سفینہء محبت ہے، جِسے یار لوگ نیلم کہتے ہیں
۔۔۔۔۔۔
وادیِ نیلم سے جُڑی بے شمار یادوں میں سے ایک یاد یہ بھی ہے کہ جب میں رات کے پچھلے پہر اڑنگ کیل کی یخ بستہ فضا میں، ہاف بازو ٹی شرٹ پہنے، سگریٹ سے سگریٹ سُلگاتے ہوئے, جگمگاتے چودھویں کے چاند کی روشنی میں۔۔۔۔
دھیرے دھیرے قدم اٹھاتے بے مقصد چلتا جا رہا تھا۔۔
قلب کی آوارگی اپنے عروج پر تھی۔۔۔۔۔

اچانک ایک مجھے محسوس ہوا کہ کوئی میرا نام پکار رہا ہے۔۔۔۔

___"علی"___
___"علی"___

___"اِّدھر دیکھو__میری طرف__میں ہی ہوں وہ جسکے لیئے تم لاہور سے مشقتیں جھیلتے ہر تین ماہ بعد آ موجود ہوتے ہو____ دیکھو مُجھے ___ اس پورے چاند کی روشنی میں دیکھو مُجھے ____ اس ہوا میں محسوس کرو مُجھے ____ ڈرو نہیں کہ آج تُمہاری محبوب تم سے ہمکلام ہے ____ میں ہی ہوں وہ نیلم ___ جو صدیوں سے خاموشی کی چادر اوڑھے سو رہی تھی ___ ہاں ___ تُمہاری دیوانگی نے مُجھے جگا دیا___ آؤ __ مُجھ سے باتیں کرو___ اپنی اِس محبوب سے باتیں کرو ___ جِسکے لیئے تُم یوں دوڑے چلے آتے ہو۔۔۔

میں دیوانہ وار اِدھر اُدھر دیکھے جا رہا تھا۔۔۔۔ وہ آواز میرے دِل سے نکل رہی تھی اور دِماغ میں دم توڑ رہی تھی ۔۔

____"علی"____

مُجھے ڈُھونڈو___مُجھے تلاش کرو___ میں تُمہارے اندر ہی کہیں ہوں___مُجھے محسوس کرو___مُجھے دیکھنے والے تو روز دن رات مُجھے دیکھتے ہیں مگر مُجھے محسوس نہیں کر پاتے___مُجھے محسوس کرو___ان جزبوں کو ہوا دو جو تُمہیں یہاں کھینچ لاتے ہیں___لوگوں کے لیئے میں پہاڑوں میں گھِری ایک وادی ہوں___کوئی مُجھے مری کے پہاڑوں سے تشبیح دیتا ہے تو کوئی ناران کے پہاڑوں سے مِلاتا ہے___تُم مُجھے محسوس کروں___مُجھے اپنے اندر سمو کر اُن تک جاؤ جو کہتے ہیں کہ پہاڑ دیکھنے جاتے ہو تو اتنی دُور کیوں۔۔۔۔؟
پہاڑ تو مری میں بھی ہیں___جاکر اُنہیں بتاؤ کہ میرا حُسن کیا ہے___میرے موسم کیسے ہیں___میری دُھوپ کیسے چمکتی ہے___میری برکھا کیسے برستی ہے___میرے دامن میں بادل کیسے رقص کرتے ہیں___میرے بچے کِتنے مہمان نواز ہیں___میں نے اپنے بچوں کو بُھوکا سونا سِکھایا ہے مگر وہ کبھی مہمان کو بھُوکا نہیں سونے دیتے___جاکر بتاؤ میدانوں میں___بتاؤ اُنہیں کہ جب چاند میرے ماتھے پر چمکتا ہے تو کیسے کیسے راز آشکار ہوتے ہیں___اُنہیں بتاؤ کہ میں فقط پہاڑوں میں گھِری ایک وادی نہیں___میں سانس لیتی ایک حقیقت ہوں___میرے پہاڑ__میرے دریا__میرے ندی نالے__میرے ہرے بھرے جنگل__میرے کھیت کھلیان__میری گود میں کھیلتے مویشی__میری فِضاؤں میں اُڑتے پرندے__میری آغوش میں سونے والی ہزاروں برس کی تاریخ___یہ سب سانس لیتے ہیں___ان سب میں زندگی بھری ہے___میدانوں میں بسنے والوں کو بتاؤ کہ میں اپنے چاہنے والوں میں زندگی بھر دیتی ہوں___میں اپنے دیوانوں پر سب کچھ نچھاور کر دیتی ہوں___سُنو__غور سے سُنو__اس جھرنے کی آواز سُنو__دیکھو__غور سے دیکھو__اس چاند کی روشنی میں چمکتی برف سے ڈھکی پہاڑ کی چوٹی کو دیکھو___محسوس کرو___اِس خُوشبو کو محسوس کرو جو میرے دامن کے سِوا تُمہیں اور کہیں نہیں مِلے گی___سوچو__اور یاد کرو__تُم اِس سے پہلے بھی کئی بار یہاں آئے___کیا پہلے کبھی ایسا منظر دیکھا___کیا کبھی مُجھے یوں اپنے اندر سرایت کرتے محسوس کیا___کیا کبھی پورے ماہتاب کی روشنی میں میرا جلوہ دیکھا___نہیں___اس سے پہلے تمہارا عشق معراج کو نہی پہنچا تھا___اب سمو لو مجھے اپنے اندر___اب تم جہاں جاؤ گے میرا پرتو بن کر رہو گے___جان لو___میں فقط پہاڑوں میں گھِری ایک وادی نہیں___میں نیلم ہوں___سانس لیتی نیلم___باتیں کرتی نیلم۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔

میں آنکھیں بند کیئے ایک جھُکے درخت سے ٹیک لگائے کھڑا تھا ۔۔۔ سگریٹ کب جل جل کر میری انگلیوں کو جلاتا راکھ ہوا کچھ خبر نہیں ۔۔۔
میں تو سودائی ہو چلا تھا ۔۔۔ دیوانہ ہو چلا تھا۔۔۔
نیلم کی آواز اب بھی میرے دل اور دماغ کے درمیان سفر میں تھی اور اسکے الفاظ کی گُونج میں اپنے کانوں میں سُن رہا تھا۔۔
ہر برفانی ہوا کا جھونکا اُسکا لِمس لگ رہا تھا۔۔۔
مجھے اپنی انگلیوں کے جلنے کا احساس بھی نہ تھا ۔۔
یونہی درخت سے ٹیک لگائے نہ جانے کتنے منٹ، کتنے گھنٹے، کتنے پہر گزر گئے۔۔۔
مجھے لگ رہا تھا کہ میں ازل سے یہاں ہوں اور ابد تک یہیں ان پہاڑوں کی مانند ایستادہ رہوں گا ۔۔

اللہُ اکبر۔۔۔اللہُ اکبر

میرے کانوں میں معلوم نہی کتنے عرصے بعد نیلم کے علاوہ کوئی آواز پڑی اور وہ آواز اللہ رب العزت کی کبریائی کا اعلان تھی ۔۔
وہ آواز بُلاوہ تھی فلاح کا ۔۔۔

فجر کی آذان نے مجھے اس فسوں سے باہر نکالا اور مجھے لگا کہ میں صدیوں کی مسافت کے بعد اس مقام تک پہنچ پایا ہوں ۔۔
یخ بستہ ہوا کے ایک تھپیڑے نے مجھے واپس ہوٹل کے کمرے میں جانے کو کہا اور میں کسی معمول کی مانند چھوٹے چھوٹے قدم اٹھاتا اپنے ہوٹل کی طرف بڑھ گیا ۔۔۔

تحریر و عکاسی #علی_شاہ


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Muzaffrabad City


----------



## ghazi52

Photo by: Danish Yaseen ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
Doodpathari,


----------



## ghazi52

Kel, Neelam valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


> Kel, Neelam valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelam Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> Kel, Neelam valley, Azad Kashmir





Khafee said:


>



It isn't Kel though.



ghazi52 said:


> However, sugar can be added if one prefers their chai sweet.



No, no it cannot. If you add sugar to it then not only do you completely ruin the Chai, my mother also will give a free half hour lecture to your 'ignorant non-Kashmiri' self on how blasphemous adding sugar to it is. Which it really is.



ghazi52 said:


> The popularity of noon chai across the South Asia region can be guaged by the many names it is known by. Noon chai is also served in many parts of Pakistan as Kashmiri chai, often with sugar and nuts at special occasions, weddings, and during the winter months. Kashmiri people in Pakistan also call it sabz chai.



And every single iteration of it is a shamelessly botched attempt at Namkeen Chai. No one has had actual Namkeen Chai unless they've had it at a Kashmiri's house (Gilgit-Baltistanis also included). This is exactly how people started mixing sugar in it.




ghazi52 said:


> It is an integral part of Kashmiri tradition and is consumed at least two to three times daily



Those are rookie numbers.




ghazi52 said:


> “but many people prefer sweet tea."



Because they are not very smart.




ghazi52 said:


> *Ingredients*
> 
> Salt and/or sugar (according to your taste)



Oh dear God!

@Zibago look away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arangkel, Azad Kashmir
.


----------



## ghazi52

Naleem valley


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Current Weather of Sharda* , Neelum Valley


----------



## ghazi52

What a beautiful location for a school... Bagh Azad Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

Naleem valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kel, Azad Kashmir 

@sheraliphotography


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley
In northern Azad Kashmir, the bow-shaped Neelum Valley is sandwiched between 13,000-foot peaks and blanketed by verdant forest and streams. The small hilltop village of Arang Kel, pictured above, is known as the pearl of Neelum Valley.

PHOTOGRAPH BY YASIR NISAR,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Taobat, Neelam Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Peer Chanasi, Muzaffarabad Flag of Pakistan.

پیر چناسی ایک مزار اور سیاحتی مقام ہے جو آزادکشمیر کے دارالحکومت مظفرآباد سے 30 کلومیٹر مشرق میں واقع ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@krash. Where r u buddy? Need your help planing another trip after like 2 years.

I need some suggestions /info regarding hotels/guest houses in Neelum?

Also is it even accessible due to the ongoing indian border violations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## krash

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @krash. Where r u buddy? Need your help planing another trip after like 2 years.
> 
> I need some suggestions /info regarding hotels/guest houses in Neelum?
> 
> Also is it even accessible due to the ongoing indian border violations?



Right here brother.

I know for sure that there were violations still happening there at least up till late December. Don't know if it's closed off still or not. Not a problem though, we can easily find out from a couple of hotels and resorts there. However, even if it isn't, given the current volatility on the LOC, I would not recommend visiting Neelum. There's really only one way in, out and across the valley and that's the Neelum Rd which runs up and down the valley. Even a minor escalation at any point can completely shut off the valley. We don't want you getting stuck there, especially not with the family. The road is also pretty exposed to the Indians who have no qualms with targeting civilian vehicles. 

If you still want to, let me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arangkel Kashmir AJK
Picture Credit:- Ali Awais


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sharda Neelum Valley
Kashmir AJK


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Pakistan has very little part of kahsmir and I must say it is the most beautiful part. 70 percent of kahsmirs beauty is here.
Right now gilgit baltistan is popuoar destination. Before that naran kaghan and swat was.
But azad kahsmir was still not discovered yet and it is very different from gilgit baltistan. Gilgit baltistan has rocky alpine terrain where as a add kahsmir is green grass lands and moors and meadows and green hills with lakes.
It has the potential to become elite tuorist destination.


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum valley of Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Mangla Reservoir Mirpur AJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to saral lake
Neelum Valley
Aug 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Complete Information Of Valley Neelam, Valley Tạwaat . 







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dewarian neelum valley


----------



## leonblack08

ghazi52 said:


> On the way to saral lake
> Neelum Valley
> Aug 2019



SubahanAllah!

Is there any restrictions on foreign travellers in Azad Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Taobat - Neelam Valley, AJ&K,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Happy

I appreciate your post.
Please, the name is officially and fully "Azad Jammu and Kashmir".

https://www.ajk.gov.pk/

Scroll down to AJK overview.


https://dsal.uchicago.edu/reference/gazetteer/text.html?objectid=DS405.1.I34_V17_370.gif

See next to Mirpur town.
"Town in the Bhimber District of Jammu Province".

A lot of Azad Jammu and Kashmir is Old Jammu province.

My forefathers are from Azad Jammu and Kashmir too.

Thank you.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Happy

ghazi52 said:


>


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## krash

leonblack08 said:


> SubahanAllah!
> 
> Is there any restrictions on foreign travellers in Azad Kashmir?



Not anymore. Except for the sensitive areas close to the LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalkot







Muzaffarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view of Pahalgam in Kashmir Valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Capital of Azad Kashmir..
Muzaffarabad City..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Just watch this


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Taobut, Neelum Valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

ghazi52 said:


> Taobut, Neelum Valley, AJK


No wonder Pakistan is a land of poets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pir Chinase


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kuttan Rest House

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Taobatt
Neelum valley Kashmir





Kundal Shahi
Neelam Valley Kashmir ❤️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda Valley in moonlight. AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelam Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khel


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lower Taobat, Neelum Valley
AJK..

PC.... Nabeel ...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Neelum river
During Sharda to Kel
Neelum valley AJK


----------



## ghazi52

.....


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Kashmir
Neelum Valley, AJK

PC Ali Awais ...


----------



## ghazi52

Taobat, Neelam Valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ClickEZZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ClickEZZ

ClickEZZ said:


> View attachment 661107


Mangla Fort, Mirpur Azad Kashmir


----------



## Malik Alpha

My village Said Pur in AJK. The area in the picture is all ours Alhamdulilah. Going to make a nice cottage on the top of mountain In Sha Allah.


----------



## ClickEZZ

Malik Alpha said:


> View attachment 661108
> View attachment 661109
> 
> My village Said Pur in AJK. The area in the picture is all ours Alhamdulilah. Going to make a nice cottage on the top of mountain In Sha Allah.


Very beautiful Area! i hope you achieve your dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Taobat, Neelam Valley . AJK


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda. Naleem River.


----------



## ghazi52

Qila Karjai village located at Khuiratta, District Kotli, AJK


----------



## ghazi52

Sharda,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

View of Muzaffarabad city, Azad Kashmir captured from Garihabibullah to Muzaffarabad road which is now a shortest way to Muzaffarabad via Thakot motorway.


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Gattian lake (3658m)
Neelum Valley, A J K

Credit,Muhammad Azeem


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing view of Muzaffarabad cricket stadium


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Muzaffarabad

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Arang Kel

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelam valley


----------



## ghazi52

شاردا ،نیلم ویلی، آذاد کشمیر کا حسین منظر۔۔❄🌿
Mesmerizing Sharda Valley & its famous bridge 💞


----------



## ghazi52

Peer Chanasi Road, Muzaffarabad, Kashmir.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muzaffarabad Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arangkel, Azad Kashmir




.



@mkmaqsood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor




----------



## ghazi52

Girls degree College , Rawalakot, Azad Kashmir


----------



## Syedafatima

farhan_9909 said:


> The most beautiful place in azad Kashmir
> Tao Butt


very beautiful view before a month I was travel to Azad Kashmir with a tour agency (Divers Club). best tour and memorable.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

APP Social Media on Instagram: "Taobat, Azad Kashmir, Pakistan . . . Photo by @thelonetravelller . . . #appnews #pakistan #beautifuldestinations #kashmir"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Taobat, Azad Kashmir, Pakistan . . . Photo by @thelonetravelller . . . #appnews #pakistan #beautifuldestinations #kashmir". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bindasbanda

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Starting this thread to share pic from Azad Kashmir
> Avoid fights,trolling etc
> only pics
> 
> 
> Location*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Capital : Muzaffarabad
> Largest city : Mirpur*


Must be more beautiful then Kashmir


----------

